# Covid Vaccine ?



## tropics

How many of the SMF members have gotten the shot or are due to get it ?
I am set for this March 6th and my 2nd will be April 3rd
Stay save
Richie


----------



## negolien

I had my 2nd shot already 51 year old 2 time cancer survivor security guard who takes care of disabled 75 year old mother so /shrug around lots of people and in high risk category. I' am not worried to begin with but/whatever .... I need to be able to work and whatever gets me there. Soo many lemmings..


----------



## Bearcarver

Mrs Bear & I finally got ours Yesterday---Moderna. No problems.
2nd Dose is scheduled for March 29th.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

We're due to get the second Pfizer dose on March 16th Richie, tho we have to drive 50 miles to get it. We're looking every day to see if something opens up closer to home, we got the first dose last week three miles from our house. RAY


----------



## tropics

I am getting mine thru the VA, it is about an hour drive for me. I just got into the Ma. VA system last week.
Richie
Glad to see your all trying to stay safe


----------



## SmokinGame

I will get my 2nd Pfizer shot this Saturday. No issues with 1st except a bruise on the arm that is still visible.


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> I am getting mine thru the VA, it is about an hour drive for me. I just got into the Ma. VA system last week.
> Richie
> Glad to see your all trying to stay safe




I heard the VA is using "Marksmen" and "Sharpshooters".
They couldn't find any "Experts".

Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> I heard the VA is using "Marksmen" and "Sharpshooters".
> They couldn't find any "Experts".
> 
> Bear


I qualify as Expert and thought about shooting myself to often
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray

SmokinGame said:


> I will get my 2nd Pfizer shot this Saturday. No issues with 1st except a bruise on the arm that is still visible.



Neither of us had any ill effects after the first shot. I have two friends that were down and out the next day following their second vaccine, so we'll have to see.


----------



## SmokinAl

Judy & I both got our second shot about 3 weeks ago. No ill effects at all. We got the Moderna vaccine.
Al


----------



## tropics

I am not worried about side effects Thank You 
Richie


----------



## noboundaries

Got my first Pfizer shot yesterday afternoon.  Came home and got REAL tired. Fell asleep HARD for two hours. Arm sore as heck today. No other issues so far. 

Next one in three weeks. Appt set.


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Judy & I both got our second shot about 3 weeks ago. No ill effects at all. We got the Moderna vaccine.
> Al


I am not concerned with side effects. Just glad to see people getting the shots 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> I am not concerned with side effects. Just glad to see people getting the shots
> Richie




Yeah, LOL, after getting those shots in Basic Training, from those guns, nothing could be worse. The guns looked like the "Binks" Air Assisted Airless Gun We used to spray my Kitchen cabinets.  And I swear the one shot I got passed a Volkswagen into my Arm!!

Bear


----------



## texomakid

I finally got scheduled for Thursday (March 4) for the 1st round. MIL & my mother (both 80) have completed their shots - one on Moderna & the other on Pfizer. They both breezed right though both shots with only a bit of soreness.


----------



## smokeymose

The Mrs. got her second shot (Pfizer) this morning. She feels a little tired but that's all. I get my second (also Pfizer) on Sunday.
Two of her daughters in TN (health care workers) got sick the next day after their second shot of Moderna and were OK the next day, but we have neighbors in their 70s and 80s who had no issues at all with Moderna.
I'm impressed how the states are handling this, at least Indiana. They aren't messing around.
If the Federal Gov. stays out of it this will go smoothly and quicker than anyone expected.


----------



## Braz

Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.

Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.


----------



## thirdeye

We're scheduled for our 2nd shot of the Pfizer vaccine in 2 weeks.  Both of us were a little tired the day of the shot.


----------



## thirdeye

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545


I remember that unit, and have the scar to prove it!  They called us to the cafeteria one class at a time and marched us in single file in one door and out the other.


----------



## dls1

I got my 2nd shot (Pfizer) Sunday, 2/28, and my wife got hers yesterday, 3/1. I had zero issues with either shot but my wife, not surprisingly, complained a lot about her arm being very sore both times because, well, that's the way she is.


----------



## tropics

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545


That is how they injected us before going to Vietnam
Richie
If they used it for this they could do 100000 a day with no problem


----------



## smokin608

I got my First Moderna 12/30/20, 2nd 1/27/21 (Healthcare). Nothing more than a sore arm. Just joined the forums today as my Camp Chef is coming later this week! Excited to get started.


----------



## ritchiep

smokin608 said:


> I got my First Moderna 12/30/20, 2nd 1/27/21 (Healthcare). Nothing more than a sore arm. Just joined the forums today as my Camp Chef is coming later this week! Excited to get started.


----------



## tropics

smokin608 said:


> I got my First Moderna 12/30/20, 2nd 1/27/21 (Healthcare). Nothing more than a sore arm. Just joined the forums today as my Camp Chef is coming later this week! Excited to get started.


Welcome to SMF if you have any questions this is the place to ask them
Richie


----------



## ritchiep

tropics said:


> Welcome to SMF if you have any questions this is the place to ask them
> Richie


Had the First Covid Shot 2/3/ 21 (over 75) my wife had first 2/20 /21 here in CT . We both experienced a sore arm for (24) hours . nothing other than that What I get is  they WANT you to have it EXACTLY (4) weeks after the first one.       Moderna


----------



## Steve H

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545



That's where I got mine too!


----------



## tropics

ritchiep said:


> Had the First Covid Shot 2/3/ 21 (over 75) my wife had first 2/20 /21 here in CT . We both experienced a sore arm for (24) hours . nothing other than that What I get is  they WANT you to have it EXACTLY (4) weeks after the first one.       Moderna


That is how mine is set 4 weeks apart, my wife the same
Richie


----------



## thirdeye

ritchiep said:


> Had the First Covid Shot 2/3/ 21 (over 75) my wife had first 2/20 /21 here in CT . We both experienced a sore arm for (24) hours . nothing other than that What I get is  they WANT you to have it EXACTLY (4) weeks after the first one.       Moderna


Yes, ideally the second dose of Moderna is 30 days after the first dose.  And ideally the second dose of Pfizer is 21 days after the first dose. Didn't you get a CDC card showing 2/3/21?  You take the card back when you go in for the 2nd dose,  and they complete the next line.


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545




That's the one!!!
Ft Bragg, Got mine 1968.
A lot of bloody arms I saw----They didn't always wait for the target to stop walking before they pulled the trigger!!!
Then they put the load in there so fast, it went in a lump---Took awhile to disperse.
Typical Army!!!

Bear


----------



## ritchiep

thirdeye said:


> Yes, ideally the second dose of Moderna is 30 days after the first dose.  And ideally the second dose of Pfizer is 21 days after the first dose. Didn't you get a CDC card showing 2/3/21?  You take the card back when you go in for the 2nd dose,  and they complete the next line.


Yes:
   Mine was Moderna, my wife's  was Pfizer.  Up here we all get different responses. Both of us are (4) weeks. between shots and ,yeah, we got the card. In NY (were I  lived until (10) years ago,) some places  are telling people (75) and older to avoid people for (2) weeks after getting the last shot. ???


----------



## Bearcarver

thirdeye said:


> Yes, ideally the second dose of Moderna is 30 days after the first dose.  And ideally the second dose of Pfizer is 21 days after the first dose. Didn't you get a CDC card showing 2/3/21?  You take the card back when you go in for the 2nd dose,  and they complete the next line.



21 days for Pfizer.
28 Days for Moderna.
The strange thing is the volume in each Moderna shot is more than 3 times as much as the volume in each Pfizer shot.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose

ritchiep said:


> Yes:
> Mine was Moderna, my wife's  was Pfizer.  Up here we all get different responses. Both of us are (4) weeks. between shots and ,yeah, we got the card. In NY (were I  lived until (10) years ago,) some places  are telling people (75) and older to avoid people for (2) weeks after getting the last shot. ???


Better check on that. Pfizer is 21 to 23 days the way it was explained to me. 21 days is recommended.
Haven't heard about avoiding people, but I'm not 75 and haven't we been avoiding people for a while?


----------



## smokin608

It takes about 2 weeks for your immune system to fully respond to the vaccine. With the 65 and older crowd, generally, the immune system is not as strong, so that recommendation makes sense. That's why they get an adjuvant in flu shots to illicit a higher response.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup wife and I both have had both shots. Moderna was what we were given second shot was on 2/5/21.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oregon’s dragging their feet. Looks like for our age group we won’t be able to get it until June or July... 
at that point who knows if we’ll even need it. 

Most backwards system going on here.


----------



## GATOR240

We are due for our second Pfizer shot March 13th. No issues from the first one.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Wife got her first yesterday (moderna)..  2nd will be the 31st ...


----------



## redneck5236

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545


I know what that is had many shots with one in navy  boot camp many moons ago


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oregon’s dragging their feet. Looks like for our age group we won’t be able to get it until June or July...
> at that point who knows if we’ll even need it.
> 
> Most backwards system going on here.




They just announced, "Every American will have access to a Covid Shot by the end of May",
Even You Young Folks, Case.

Bear


----------



## Chasdev

Wife and I got our second shots last week.
We're going inside a grocery store for the first time in a year Thursday.


----------



## Bearcarver

Chasdev said:


> Wife and I got our second shots last week.
> We're going inside a grocery store for the first time in a year Thursday.




That's Great !!!
Congrats!

Bear


----------



## thirdeye

ritchiep said:


> Yes:
> Mine was Moderna, my wife's  was Pfizer.  Up here we all get different responses. Both of us are (4) weeks. between shots and ,yeah, we got the card. In NY (were I  lived until (10) years ago,) some places  are telling people (75) and older to avoid people for (2) weeks after getting the last shot. ???


It seems there is a minimum (or preferred, or ideal) time between the first and second shot and they don't immediately offer 100% protection.   After (2) weeks the efficiency of the first shot rises to something like 50% and stops around 60%.  The booster needs a couple of weeks to get into the to 90% range.  Maybe the "avoid people" statement was to insure you get into the 90% range?



Bearcarver said:


> 21 days for Pfizer.
> 28 Days for Moderna.
> The strange thing is the volume in each Moderna shot is more than 3 times as much as the volume in each Pfizer shot.
> Bear


The size of the shot was determined in the lab, we have to trust science. 
On the time, I think there is rounding going on.  We've heard both "28 days" and "one-month" for Moderna, but it seems neither brand is recommending an earlier vaccination.  Both brands are available here (and both are effective) we only picked Pfizer because of the time table. Frankly, I fully expect another booster shot will emerge in 6 months if some variants get out of hand.  

The most important thing to take note of is the fact that the vaccine *protects you and gives you  90% + chance of not getting COVID*. But.... you can still be a carrier, and infect others. So getting vaccinated is not a green light to throw away your mask forever and head to a Karakoe bar to celebrate.    That said, many of my friends have gotten their second dose and in a couple of weeks  I will feel much more comfortable in meeting them for lunch or for early cocktails.... which I have not done in a year.


----------



## daspyknows

Bearcarver said:


> That's the one!!!
> Ft Bragg, Got mine 1968.
> A lot of bloody arms I saw----They didn't always wait for the target to stop walking before they pulled the trigger!!!
> Then they put the load in there so fast, it went in a lump---Took awhile to disperse.
> Typical Army!!!
> 
> Bear


  You were at Ft. Bragg?  I was born there.  Still waiting for mine in California.  Still 65+ and waiting for the 55+ to open.


----------



## pushok2018

I am going to have my second shut (Moderna) on March 10th. After first one just arm sore for couple of days. Will see how second one goes.....


----------



## olecrosseyes

So, now both of have been spaded and neutered.
Momma had Moderna and a sore arm. 
I had Pfizer with absolute zero side effects. I only felt the prick of the needle at the time of the shot.


----------



## forktender

You guys are a very trusting bunch, personally I don't trust our Government as far as I can spit.

I'm not getting one I've had C-19 maybe twice for sure once last year, and I'm still dealing with nerve pain crazy cramping and breathing issues. I don't see the benefit of getting the vaccine at this point. Furthermore, I've flown in commercial airplanes and been surrounded by people pretty much the whole time. So I feel if it was gonna get me it would have by now, so I'll take my chances rather than take vaccines that were fast tracked/ rushed through the development process.


----------



## Bearcarver

forktender said:


> You guys are a very trusting bunch, personally I don't trust our Government as far as I can spit.
> 
> I'm not getting one I've had C-19 maybe twice for sure once last year, and I'm still dealing with nerve pain crazy cramping and breathing issues. I don't see the benefit of getting the vaccine at this point. Furthermore, I've flown in commercial airplanes and been surrounded by people pretty much the whole time. So I feel if it was gonna get me it would have by now, so I'll take my chances rather than take vaccines that were fast tracked/ rushed through the development process.




I don't know your age, but if you had it twice, maybe you don't need a Vac.
My Brother was 75, with only one slight health problem, and it only took him 15 days to die, back on December 29th. I trust the Scientists more than I trust this Virus.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Glad to see you guys are getting the shot . I wish I could get it . The Gov. is sending the doses to the rural areas of Missouri , and they aren't getting used . Another 143 doses went in the trash yesterday . 



Bearcarver said:


> . The guns looked like the "Binks" Air Assisted Airless Gun We used to spray my Kitchen cabinets. And I swear the one shot I got passed a Volkswagen into my Arm!!


I've had that used on me when I was 9 or 10 years old . I was in grade school and they gave us some shot at school . Lined up like cattle going to slatter . Walked in a line through the lunch room . PSST , PSST . I've always remembered that .


----------



## sawhorseray

I trust Fauci. With so many people not getting the vaccine and everyplace in a rush to open back up to normal this crap will never go away. RAY


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> I trust Fauci. With so many people not getting the vaccine and everyplace in a rush to open back up to normal this crap will never go away. RAY


That's it right there .


----------



## thirdeye

forktender said:


> You guys are a very trusting bunch, personally I don't trust our Government as far as I can spit.
> 
> I'm not getting one I've had C-19 maybe twice for sure once last year, and I'm still dealing with nerve pain crazy cramping and breathing issues. I don't see the benefit of getting the vaccine at this point. Furthermore, I've flown in commercial airplanes and been surrounded by people pretty much the whole time. So I feel if it was gonna get me it would have by now, so I'll take my chances rather than take vaccines that were fast tracked/ rushed through the development process.


You may have a supply of antibodies, but the jury is still out on how long they remain active in your body without some sort of booster. 

Development of COVID vaccines may have appeared to be pretty fast, but another consensus is that the FDA has a long time reputation for being  horribly slow when compared to other countries when approving other prescription drugs.   Sure, the clinical trial phase can take time to complete, but if we use Pfizer as an example,  they partnered with BioNTech SE who recieved 400+ million from Germany to accelerate the development and manufacturing of their vaccine.  And a little later,  the US gave Pfizer a purchase order for 2 Billion dollars, which is a lot of incentive.  The point is, the FDA had a lot of testing data up front, and this helped shorten the time-frame for approval in the US.


Bearcarver said:


> I trust the Scientists more than I trust this Virus.
> Bear





sawhorseray said:


> I trust Fauci. With so many people not getting the vaccine and everyplace in a rush to open back up to normal this crap will never go away. RAY


I'm a numbers and science kind of guy too.  I do believe that Fauci is an expert  Epidemiologist and a wonderful educator..., but he's not an economist, business strategist, finance expert or school  superintendent.  Because of his role a a spokesperson for the COVID taskforce he often gave opinions outside his area of expertise.



chopsaw said:


> I've had that used on me when I was 9 or 10 years old . I was in grade school and they gave us some shot at school . Lined up like cattle going to slatter . Walked in a line through the lunch room . PSST , PSST . I've always remembered that .



If your scar is recessed (often on the left arm), it was a small pox shot.


----------



## tropics

How about we let the post get back to what it was intended for.
To find out how many members got the Vaccine or are getting it.
Thank you
Richie


----------



## noboundaries

My wife and I suspected we were infected with covid last year before testing began due to a cyclic pattern of health issues since then. Before getting the first of the Pfizer shots two days ago, I researched the impact of the shot on someone who previously had covid. Basically the first shot is like a booster shot for those who have had covid. A previously infected covid person can react to the first shot like a non-infected person may react to the second (24-hour flu-like symptoms).

Got my first shot on Monday. Tuesday I was lethargic, fatigued, muscle pains, back pain, a few hot flashes, chills, and headache. Shot arm hurt like CRAZY. All that is how a non-infected person reacts to the second shot.

Today, Wednesday, arm has minor pain. None of the other issues. I will have to go thru this again with the second shot.  My hope in all this is that the vaccine will eliminate or significantly reduce the recurring health issues because they suck big time.

Edit: My earlier post in this thread was at 8:46 AM PST the day after receiving the shot. By noon, I was useless. Got worse as the day went on. All better this morning.


----------



## gmc2003

In VT. I've had to rely on daily doses PBRs and vitamin D3, Seems to be working fairly well so far. I've been working and shopping on a regular basis since this thing started. I'm 60 and the current age group for getting a vaccine is 70 here(I think). 

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I have had both doses now. The second dose seems to have hit me pretty hard with a lot of body pain. I guess if you are completely out of shape like me that should be expected. Do yourself a favor and take better care of yourself than I do. That being said I feel much more secure visiting my elderly parents. I just hate to think that I might bring that crap into their house. 

G


----------



## Bearcarver

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I have had both doses now. The second dose seems to have hit me pretty hard with a lot of body pain. I guess if you are completely out of shape like me that should be expected. Do yourself a favor and take better care of yourself than I do. That being said I feel much more secure visiting my elderly parents. I just hate to think that I might bring that crap into their house.
> 
> G




Oh No, if it depends on the shape you're in, I'm in Big Trouble.
If I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!!!

I left my house Twice in this last year:
Once in October to get my First ever FLU Shot.
Once Monday March 1st to get my first Moderna Covid Shot.
Got one to go yet, on March 29th.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable

Wife has first and second in 10 days.
I am in an ‘additional frontlines essential worker’ class just approved by Governor here, and scheduled for Saturday. 
I take all proclamations from politicians/lackeys with a grain of salt the size of a salt lick, but have a lot of trust in science when originating from relatively apolitical sources. 
And there are no sure things or panaceas ... just looking for tilting the odds further in our favor.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Bearcarver said:


> Oh No, if it depends on the shape you're in, I'm in Big Trouble.
> If I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!!!
> 
> I left my house Twice in this last year:
> Once in October to get my First ever FLU Shot.
> Once Monday March 1st to get my first Moderna Covid Shot.
> Got one to go yet, on March 29th.
> 
> Bear


Bear,

You made it through Vietnam, you got this sir!

G


----------



## forktender

tropics said:


> How about we let the post get back to what it was intended for.
> To find out how many members got the Vaccine or are getting it.
> Thank you
> Richie


How about we let people voice their opinion on the topic whether it goes with or against the popular view of others.


----------



## Inscrutable

noboundaries said:


> Tuesday I was lethargic, fatigued, muscle pains, back pain, a few hot flashes, chills, and headache.


Hell, they must have gotten that shot mixed up with my flu shot about 15 years ago, and effects never went away


----------



## pineywoods

forktender said:


> How about we let people voice their opinion on the topic whether it goes with or against the popular view of others.





How about we keep it on track and not try to derail it or inject politics into it. You have the right to feel however you want about our Government but it's against SMF rules to tell us about it.

I'm going to unlock this thread and let's keep it on track


----------



## Norwester55

I'll be getting the shot next week. I was finally to get an appointment for Weds  and then went to the pharmacy and found out that they are going to have the J&J 
flavor sometime next week. I'll check with them thru Weds and hopefully I can get the one and done single dose version.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

South Carolina will start giving vaccinations to 55 & up along with other front line workers and high(er) risk people of all ages starting March 8.








						SC opens phase 1b of vaccine rollout; here’s a full list of who’s eligible
					

Appointments open March 8 for everyone in phase 1b.




					www.wistv.com


----------



## pineywoods

I got my second dose a couple days ago actually the 4th which was 21 days after the first one Pfizer. Had zero reaction to both not even the sore arm


----------



## tropics

Getting my 1st today
Richie


----------



## Inscrutable

Woo hoo ! Got my first just now (Pfizer)
Second in 3 weeks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Congrats, Tim!!---And Richie Too!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Happy to hear you guys are getting the vaccine . Keep looking out and be safe . Almost there .


----------



## Tom_T

Received my second shot on the 20th of February..........Great sense of relief once we got our shot!


----------



## tropics

Got my first no reaction, didn't even feel it.
Richie
4 more weeks to wait


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Got my first no reaction, didn't even feel it.
> Richie
> 4 more weeks to wait




That's Great Richie!!
So you got Moderna too. I'm only 5 days ahead of you.

Bear


----------



## schlotz

First shot, sore arm & a bit tired that day, next day perfect.  Second shot, sore arm but second day pretty achy all over. Third day back to normal! Appointment time in my county was a 5-6 week wait so I went one county over and bam, got one 4 days out.  Both times I walked in, got jabbed & walked out after the mandatory 15 minutes wait.  This was the pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Domie

I'm 68 with no known health issues.  I'm choosing to cautiously wait for the J&J to hit rural Alabama.  I still get out and about on a regular basis with precautions (mask, distance, washing when returning. etc.).  No trust here.  I was never a good "follower"...


----------



## schlotz

Everyone has to follow their own path.  FYI, believe I read that the stated effectiveness of the single injection J&J is less than either Pfizer or Moderna versions.


----------



## Domie

schlotz said:


> Everyone has to follow their own path.  FYI, believe I read that the stated effectiveness of the single injection J&J is less than either Pfizer or Moderna versions.


Agreed on all counts.   I'm not a fan of the RmNA technology.  If I chose a vaccine, it'll be JnJ
Fun to see what the group is doing though... as long as we can be open and kind about it.


----------



## chopsaw

I'm grabbing the first one they offer me , as fast as I can .


----------



## Bearcarver

schlotz said:


> Everyone has to follow their own path.  FYI, believe I read that the stated effectiveness of the single injection J&J is less than either Pfizer or Moderna versions.




Don't quote me, but the way I heard it:
J & J is 72% effective in the US.
Pfizer 95% and Modena 94%.
However it reads like J & J knocks it down to only about as sick as we get from FLU.
Because they mentioned there were ZERO Deaths & No ICU inhabitants for those tested with J & J.

I could be wrong, but that's what I got from a brief description.
Anybody else hear that, or was I Drunk or Dreaming?

BTW: In my area, you get what they give you at the place you finally get an appointment with.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Anybody else hear that, or was I Drunk or Dreaming?


I think you're pretty close . Has something to do with testing trials " I think " and the time period they were done .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I think you're pretty close . Has something to do with testing trials " I think " and the time period they were done .



Once you dig & scratch for months to get a vaccination, especially with my long list of Comorbidities,  any of those top 3 will do.
However if I had a choice, I would have taken the Pfizer, but only because that's what the Drs & Nurses around my neck of the woods got. And I figure if they're happy with it, I should be too.  Nevertheless I got Moderna, and I'm still happy---Finally!!

Bear


----------



## clifish

Wife booked me an appointment for April 12, dealers choice when you get there on what shot you get.  NH finally made teachers a priority for the shot after giving ski instructors first priority as soon as it was released...won't go there politically.  My son has been teaching PE/health in person since the beginning of school year.  Shot is a little late for him as recent blood work showed he already had Covid.


----------



## dls1

chopsaw said:


> I'm grabbing the first one they offer me , as fast as I can .



To me, your approach is, far and away, the best to take, Take whichever vaccine you are offered as soon as you can get it.

This is still a global health crisis and  now's not the time to take the luxury of debating the varioua merits and demerits of  the 3 current vaccines that have been proven as effective and approved for use by the CDC and FDA.


----------



## chopsaw

clifish said:


> My son has been teaching PE/health in person since the beginning of school year. Shot is a little late for him as recent blood work showed he already had Covid.


Glad your going to get it . 
School teacher daughter , Grocery clerk son . Both still live with me . 
Daughter has been in person as well , and my Son has been face to face with it since last January . 
Wouldn't be surprised to find out we have all had it .


----------



## tropics

dls1 said:


> To me, your approach is, far and away, the best to take, Take whichever vaccine you are offered as soon as you can get it.
> 
> This is still a global health crisis and  now's not the time to take the luxury of debating the varioua merits and demerits of  the 3 current vaccines that have been proven as effective and approved for use by the CDC and FDA.


I agree 100% I went thru the VA, I just got into the Ma. VA Health system last week. Only made one call and was scheduled for both my shots
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

dls1 said:


> t have been proven as effective and approved for use by the CDC and FDA.


Yes sir . 30 years on a commercial construction site . Breathing concrete dust , fiberglass insulation and fire rated drywall dust . I have a hard time breathing on a good day . 
I'm at the end of the list though . I can wait .


----------



## daspyknows

clifish said:


> Wife booked me an appointment for April 12, dealers choice when you get there on what shot you get.  NH finally made teachers a priority for the shot after giving ski instructors first priority as soon as it was released...won't go there politically.  My son has been teaching PE/health in person since the beginning of school year.  Shot is a little late for him as recent blood work showed he already had Covid.



Not true.  People can and have caught it again.  I caught it a year ago and figuring my immunity is probably gone.  I will get it as soon as I can.


----------



## clifish

chopsaw said:


> Glad your going to get it .
> School teacher daughter , Grocery clerk son . Both still live with me .
> Daughter has been in person as well , and my Son has been face to face with it since last January .
> Wouldn't be surprised to find out we have all had it .


Yeah my daughter is a freshman (are we allowed to say that or is it freshperson...lol) at East Carolina Univ and they shut down the campus 19 days into the first semester and gave us 3 days to get her out.  I jumped on a plane, rented a minivan and spent 10 hours in the car with her coming home.  She tested positive 3 days later, I never got it as far as I know.


----------



## chopsaw

Hoping she's ok . Assuming so . 
Way back last year when it was just showing up in China , my daughter was sick . Bad cough , tired and aches . Went to the Doctor they told her it was some type of virus , but wasn't the flu . It would have to run it's course . She was like that for a good couple months . Not saying that's what it was , and they weren't testing for it then , or even worried about it . 
So who knows . With every shot given / taken I know we're closer to a solution .


----------



## clifish

she barely had any symptoms, lost taste/smell for couple days.    My FIL had it in early January when this mess was not heard of.  He was having some trouble breathing but though it was from a fall.  Dr. also told him it could have been from a virus, antibody tests 6 months later confirmed covid.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I can book for my first shot this week.  Probably
Moderna or Pfizer--thats what they're giving us old relics.  Miss Linda being quite a bit younger will be getting the British one soon after me.
We both agreed that we'll just take whatever is offered unless its the one from China.  Neither of us will take that one.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Sorry.  Double post


----------



## Inscrutable

clifish said:


> Yeah my daughter is a freshman (are we allowed to say that or is it freshperson...lol) at East Carolina Univ and they shut down the campus 19 days into the first semester and gave us 3 days to get her out.  I jumped on a plane, rented a minivan and spent 10 hours in the car with her coming home.  She tested positive 3 days later, I never got it as far as I know.


Not far from ECU ... LMK if anything we can do/help down the road.


----------



## pineywoods

Bearcarver said:


> Once you dig & scratch for months to get a vaccination, especially with my long list of Comorbidities,  any of those top 3 will do.
> However if I had a choice, I would have taken the Pfizer, but only because that's what the Drs & Nurses around my neck of the woods got. And I figure if they're happy with it, I should be too.  Nevertheless I got Moderna, and I'm still happy---Finally!!
> 
> Bear



If it makes you feel any better most of the Drs and Nurses around here got the Moderna that's what they had the most of in the beginning here.


----------



## Winterrider

Will be 60 in a few months. Our state is still 65 and older. I am gonna sign up anyhow. Haven't heard of them having to toss any doses but if they need to, they can toss one in my arm. I'm not brand specific.


----------



## clifish

Inscrutable said:


> Not far from ECU ... LMK if anything we can do/help down the road.


Thank you! we sent her back for the second semester in an off campus apartment.   Even though they are still all virtual,  she did not do well being home online...too much like High School 2.0!


----------



## clifish

Inscrutable said:


> Not far from ECU ... LMK if anything we can do/help down the road.


Also have to ask,  what BBQ place do you like in the area?  We went to Parker's and were thoroughly disappointed.  Sam Jones was not bad, actually pretty good.


----------



## Norwester55

I posted earlier that I was going to try and get the J&J but reading the stats I think I'll just hit my original app and get either the Phizer
or Moderna. I had a case of the flu in '95 that almost killed me when I was healthy. 25+ yrs later and COPD I'll go with the best odds I
can get.


----------



## Bearcarver

pineywoods said:


> If it makes you feel any better most of the Drs and Nurses around here got the Moderna that's what they had the most of in the beginning here.




LOL---Thanks Piney!!
Like I said, any of the top 3 would be fine with me, but I do actually like hearing that.
We got a mix around here:
Me ----Moderna
Mrs Bear---Moderna
Bear Jr---Moderna
Jr's Wife---Pfizer
My Nurse Sister & Hubby----Pfizer
My Teacher Niece & Hubby---Moderna
Mrs Bear's Sister----Pfizer

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

I still on the outside looking in for the vaccine. I think VT is at age 65 currently - so I should be in the next group or so. From what I've read, and if I had a choice. I think I would go for the JJ vaccine. Supposedly it protects better against the newer strains. 

Chris


----------



## smokeymose

The Mrs got her second March 2nd and I got my second on the 7th. Pfizer.
They're doing 50 and older now here.


----------



## sandyut

I got both over a month ago due to working in the COVID testing lab.  Moderna.

Wife got her first Moderna Monday and is schedule for #2 in 3 weeks or so.  Had to drive 40 miles to get it which is strange.  scheduling in Utah has not been easy.

Zero side effects at our house.

Utah is talking about dropping all restrictions 4.1.21.  Which I think most states should do.  Seems there are enough people who dont want one or are hesitant.  which if true - let everyone else who wants to be vaxed get vaxed!


----------



## negolien

We got Moderna here in The capital of Commiefornia thru Kaiser.


----------



## chopsaw

Daughter just called and said starting at midnight tonight you can sign up at Walmart to get an appointment . To many doses going in the trash here . Maybe they wised up . I'm going to check into it .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Daughter just called and said starting at midnight tonight you can sign up at Walmart to get an appointment . To many doses going in the trash here . Maybe they wised up . I'm going to check into it .




This must be the push time:
After getting ours last Monday, and having been on 4 lists for months, now they're coming in my email. Another one of them just came in an hour ago, showing all times for next week are available. That one would have been about 22 miles from here (My Birth-town).
The ones we got were only about 5 miles from here, in Macungie.

Seems like everybody is starting to get them available.
Help is on the Way.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

I am going to get my 2nd shot of Moderna today...


----------



## pineywoods

In FL there are lots of places giving the injections heck they are even doing some drive through places. Walmart, grocery chains, CVS, Walgreens, lots of different places saw on the news this morning that another 150 CVS stores in the state are going to be giving them and they already had a bunch of their stores giving them


----------



## dls1

gmc2003 said:


> I still on the outside looking in for the vaccine. I think VT is at age 65 currently - so I should be in the next group or so. From what I've read, and if I had a choice. I think I would go for the JJ vaccine. Supposedly it protects better against the newer strains.
> 
> Chris



Chris,

I understand, and respect,  what you're saying about the J&J vaccine possibly being better against the new variants which have appeared in the U.S., but I tend to disagree somewhat since, at this point, there really is no hard data comparing all 3 producers equally on the question of which is superior with the currently known variants that have appeared to originate in the U.K, South Africa, and Brazil..

There are a number of reasons for me saying that but, to me, the most significant factor lies with the timing of the crucial Pfase-3 trials relative to the appearance of the variants in the U.S. Both Pfizer and Moderna ran their Phase-3 trials for a 4 month period from late July, 2020 to late November, 2020. The 4 month  Phase-3 trials for J&J from late September, 2020 to late January, 2021. 

The U.K. variant first emerged in early October, 2020 and was first detected in the U.S. in late December, 2020,. The South African variant also first emerged in early October, 2020 and was first detected in the U.S. in late January, 2021. The Brazilian variant first emerged in early January, 2021 and was first detected in the U.S. in late January, 2021. In short, making direct comparisons is a bit like comparing apples and oranges. The Pfizer and Moderna' vaccines were tested before the emergence of the new variants, and the J&J vaccine was was still being tested when the variants began making the rounds. Also, the focus of the J&J testing pertaining to the variants, compared to the total population of their overall test base, was very limited.

So, I'll say again, take whatever vaccine is offered as soon as it's available to you and don't concern yourself too much about which one is best. It's a whole new world we're in now in now and far too early in the game to second guess things.


----------



## tropics

dls1 said:


> Chris,
> 
> I understand, and respect,  what you're saying about the J&J vaccine possibly being better against the new variants which have appeared in the U.S., but I tend to disagree somewhat since, at this point, there really is no hard data comparing all 3 producers equally on the question of which is superior with the currently known variants that have appeared to originate in the U.K, South Africa, and Brazil..
> 
> There are a number of reasons for me saying that but, to me, the most significant factor lies with the timing of the crucial Pfase-3 trials relative to the appearance of the variants in the U.S. Both Pfizer and Moderna ran their Phase-3 trials for a 4 month period from late July, 2020 to late November, 2020. The 4 month  Phase-3 trials for J&J from late September, 2020 to late January, 2021.
> 
> The U.K. variant first emerged in early October, 2020 and was first detected in the U.S. in late December, 2020,. The South African variant also first emerged in early October, 2020 and was first detected in the U.S. in late January, 2021. The Brazilian variant first emerged in early January, 2021 and was first detected in the U.S. in late January, 2021. In short, making direct comparisons is a bit like comparing apples and oranges. The Pfizer and Moderna' vaccines were tested before the emergence of the new variants, and the J&J vaccine was was still being tested when the variants began making the rounds. Also, the focus of the J&J testing pertaining to the variants, compared to the total population of their overall test base, was very limited.
> 
> So, I'll say again, take whatever vaccine is offered as soon as it's available to you and don't concern yourself too much about which one is best. It's a whole new world we're in now in now and far too early in the game to second guess things.


I agree take whatever you can it is a step in the right direction!! You can always get a booster later on if it comes down to that.
Richie


----------



## GonnaSmoke

smokeymose said:


> The Mrs got her second March 2nd and I got my second on the 7th. Pfizer.
> They're doing 50 and older now here.


55 and over here I believe, but may be 50, started on the 8th...


----------



## noboundaries

I suspected my wife and I acquired Covid-19 before testing began in early 2020 due to the recurring issues we've had. I explained this earlier. 

So, it has now been 9 days since my first shot of the Pfizer vaccine. The bad news/good news is that today, 9 days after the first shot, is the first day I've felt even close to normal. The vaccine side effects for me were all the long-term cyclic issues people have mentioned (fatigue, headaches, muscle/joint pain, intestinal, etc). My wife is literally reading an article to me as I type that states long-termers have experienced a major decrease in long-term symptoms after a 7-10 day reaction to the first shot. The article finishes by stating the results are all anecdotal at this time as no studies have yet been published.  So, add my name to the anecdotal evidence. 

I was hoping the vaccine would eliminate the long-term issues. I'm really not looking forward to the second shot, but will endure the side effects if it makes me feel better in the long-run.

Interesting factoid, my wife, who has not yet been vaccinated due to her slightly younger age, experienced major cyclic issues starting and stopping as mine did to the day. Any guess why would be anecdotal.


----------



## Inscrutable

Sorry it’s been that difficult. Both my wife’s 1st Moderna and my 1st Pfizer similar ... just a couple days of fatigue and headache, she had more body aches than I did.  She gets her second this weekend after 4 weeks, but I only wait 3 weeks in between with Pfizer. 
Recently opened to group 4 here, and talking even broader ... as others said too many no shows or open appt slots.


----------



## Bearcarver

Well, We both had our first Moderna shot last Monday:
Mrs Bear had a sore arm for 3 or 4 days.
I didn't even feel a pinch when they shot me, but the next day I had slight swelling around the shot area. It was about 2 1/2" in diameter, and that area was somewhat hard. It only felt like a bruise if you pushed on it. Completely gone on the 4th day.

Bear


----------



## SlickRockStones

Vaccinefinder.org will tell you where the three vaccines are available closest to you. I’ve settled on Phizer at Kroger’s where briskets are on sale all week! $1.99#. Both the brisket and my self will then be injected.


----------



## Bearcarver

SlickRockStones said:


> Vaccinefinder.org will tell you where the three vaccines are available closest to you. I’ve settled on Phizer at Kroger’s where briskets are on sale all week! $1.99#. Both the brisket and my self will then be injected.




That's a Great Site, for anybody still looking!!
I bookmarked it for next time!
Don't get those injections mixed up.  

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz

I was able to get my 79 year old mom her shot of J&J at a FEMA run site here in Jacksonville today... Place was being run by military personnel and was very efficient .. 26 minutes total from arriving to leaving.. No appointment required.. Nice to get that off my list.. Maybe I will be in the next group.


----------



## Norwester55

Got the 1st Pfizer poke today, 2nd will be on the 31st.  65 and over group. It was at the local fairgrounds. Stood in line outside (covered area) for 2 hrs and then it took about 20 minutes when I got inside. i was told that that was as backed up as its been so far. My luck...
It was 52* outside and it was amazing how many people showed up in T-shirts. They paid for it. My BIL actually got his last month 45 minutes before his appointment but the nurse told me that they were doing 700-800 shots a day last month compared to 2500 a day this month. They're planning on 5000 daily next month.


----------



## clifish

i am getting my first dealers choice shot on Monday, but my 86 YO mother has not been able to secure her first shot in pike county PA yet???


----------



## Bearcarver

clifish said:


> i am getting my first dealers choice shot on Monday, but my 86 YO mother has not been able to secure her first shot in pike county PA yet???




Looks like a lot of them in Stroudsburg & East Stroudsburg.
Also "ShopRite" Pharmacy in Mount Pocono ??

Bear


----------



## WaterRat

I'm not eligible for a few weeks yet. Thank you to my Elders for being the guinnea pigs ;)


----------



## flatbroke

pineywoods said:


> How about we keep it on track and not try to derail it or inject politics into it. You have the right to feel however you want about our Government but it's against SMF rules to tell us about it.
> 
> I'm going to unlock this thread and let's keep it on track


 thanks for straightening that out. It gets annoying fast


----------



## flatbroke

Have to be 65 and up here to get the shot. I just finished round 2 of Pfizer today. My wife doesn’t qualify. They have a long way to go to get to people In their late 20s.


----------



## Bearcarver

flatbroke said:


> Have to be 65 and up here to get the shot. I just finished round 2 of Pfizer today. My wife doesn’t qualify. They have a long way to go to get to people In their late 20s.




LOL---That reads kinda funny:
Makes it sound like you are 65 or over, and your Wife is in her Late 20s.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

chopsaw said:


> Daughter just called and said starting at midnight tonight you can sign up at Walmart to get an appointment . To many doses going in the trash here . Maybe they wised up . I'm going to check into it .


Just heard from her . That's for Teachers . I thought it was . She said they'll give it to anyone no questions asked . I'll be damned if I butt in front of a Teacher , so I'll have to wait . Mines coming .
Anyway they are going as a group on Monday to get it . So that's good .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Just heard from her . That's for Teachers . I thought it was . She said they'll give it to anyone no questions asked . I'll be damned if I butt in front of a Teacher , so I'll have to wait . Mines coming .
> Anyway they are going as a group on Monday to get it . So that's good .




There's so many Doses coming in the near future, you'll have to wear body armor to keep from getting stuck while walking down the street, and have to close your window when stopping at a Red Light. 
Help is on the Way!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Help is on the Way!


Yup . Just saw My son at work . He said the owners of the store are working on getting an on site vaccination set up at one of the stores . For employees .


----------



## johnmeyer

I am amazed at how many people in this forum have been able to get the shots.

My wife and I are both 68. We've been trying for two months and can't schedule an appointment. Both California and especially Monterey County (where we live) are really screwed up. Every day I go to the CVS, Walgreens, Safeway, and other sites and try to sign up, but they are all full. I thought maybe I was screwing up, so today I asked my doctor if I was going about it all wrong. Apparently I am not. 

Fortunately we are both in good health and, having been through the Hong Kong flu pandemic in 1968 when 25% of our school was out sick (in a school of 4,000, that was 1,000 students out sick), and when over 100,000 people died in this country (equivalent to almost 250,000 if you adjust for population and the differences in how statistics were kept), we are not too worried about the delay, but we'd sure like to get it done sooner rather than later.


----------



## tropics

John Good luck hope you and the Mrs. are able to get it soon
Richie


----------



## Inscrutable

johnmeyer said:


> I am amazed at how many people in this forum have been able to get the shots.
> 
> My wife and I are both 68. We've been trying for two months and can't schedule an appointment. Both California and especially Monterey County (where we live) are really screwed up. Every day I go to the CVS, Walgreens, Safeway, and other sites and try to sign up, but they are all full. I thought maybe I was screwing up, so today I asked my doctor if I was going about it all wrong. Apparently I am not.
> 
> Fortunately we are both in good health and, having been through the Hong Kong flu pandemic in 1968 when 25% of our school was out sick (in a school of 4,000, that was 1,000 students out sick), and when over 100,000 people died in this country (equivalent to almost 250,000 if you adjust for population and the differences in how statistics were kept), we are not too worried about the delay, but we'd sure like to get it done sooner rather than later.


That sucks John.  I waited a while as only 64-1/2 but also deemed ‘essential’ (probably generously) and comorbidities, but after so many appointments went unfilled they broadened some and I got in a week ago, and opening to group 4 next week.
I normally only reserve powers to the feds what is absolutely necessary, but in this case I think we would have benefitted from a coordinated federal implementation plan. Hell, even better statewide consistency would be nice.
Keep our fingers crossed for you and the others waiting.


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> I am amazed at how many people in this forum have been able to get the shots.
> 
> My wife and I are both 68. We've been trying for two months and can't schedule an appointment. Both California and especially Monterey County (where we live) are really screwed up. Every day I go to the CVS, Walgreens, Safeway, and other sites and try to sign up, but they are all full. I thought maybe I was screwing up, so today I asked my doctor if I was going about it all wrong. Apparently I am not.
> 
> Fortunately we are both in good health and, having been through the Hong Kong flu pandemic in 1968 when 25% of our school was out sick (in a school of 4,000, that was 1,000 students out sick), and when over 100,000 people died in this country (equivalent to almost 250,000 if you adjust for population and the differences in how statistics were kept), we are not too worried about the delay, but we'd sure like to get it done sooner rather than later.




I know how frustrating it is, John:
After losing My Brother to Covid on December 29th, we were on Lists for St Luke's Hosp, Lehigh Valley Hosp (The ones who screwed up my Open Heart Surgery & wrecked my Kidneys in the process), and 3 different Pharmacies. Checking them all a pile of times every day.
Then all of a sudden we got a call from our local Weis' Food Market Pharmacy, and we were in 3 days later. Second shots will be March 29th, and only about 5 miles from home.

Like I said earlier, within the next few weeks Vaccinations will be Mucho Plentiful, and easy to get.
Help is on the Way.

*BTW John:  Have you tried this site yet?? It seems to work good:
Vaccinefinder will tell you where the three vaccines are available closest to you.
Link----->>>>. https://vaccinefinder.org*

Bear


----------



## texomakid

johnmeyer said:


> I am amazed at how many people in this forum have been able to get the shots.
> 
> My wife and I are both 68. We've been trying for two months and can't schedule an appointment. Both California and especially Monterey County (where we live) are really screwed up. Every day I go to the CVS, Walgreens, Safeway, and other sites and try to sign up, but they are all full. I thought maybe I was screwing up, so today I asked my doctor if I was going about it all wrong. Apparently I am not.
> 
> Fortunately we are both in good health and, having been through the Hong Kong flu pandemic in 1968 when 25% of our school was out sick (in a school of 4,000, that was 1,000 students out sick), and when over 100,000 people died in this country (equivalent to almost 250,000 if you adjust for population and the differences in how statistics were kept), we are not too worried about the delay, but we'd sure like to get it done sooner rather than later.



Keep trying John - We've stayed persistent and finally got my wife booked at a CVS in the morning. We've been checking the CVS web site up to 6 times a day and low & behold they had some opening this morning at 6 am. We had to book her appointment at a CVS about 50 miles away but that's not an issue when we look at the big picture. Don't get discouraged, keep digging! I was able to get mine last week so now we will both have the 1st round behind us after tomorrow. Don't give up! it's time to get back to normal (well, no one really ever said I was normal )


----------



## Steve C.

Just stumbled on this thread.... 66yo here. SW Fla (Charlotte County) and got my first jab of the Moderna vaccine last Friday morning  through the county.  Had a sore arm for about a day and a half but that was it.  #2 on April 2nd. 

I wasn't going to get it but figured with the millions of people out there who'd already gone before me, if there were issues with it, we'da known by now so that the heck.....


----------



## Murray

The Canadian government has purchased some AstraZeneca that is set to expire in April and this particular vaccine isn’t approved for 65+ so the Alberta government is offering those shots to people between 60-64.  Wife and myself booked online yesterday morning, this Wednesday we are getting our shots.  As much as I hate to admit it seems our provincial government is on the ball, you wait in virtual cue until your time to register, once it’s your turn to register you are automatically directed to the booking site. There was 3500 ahead of us, total time from cue to booking was 15 minutes.  No muss no fuss.


----------



## tropics

Murray said:


> The Canadian government has purchased some AstraZeneca that is set to expire in April and this particular vaccine isn’t approved for 65+ so the Alberta government is offering those shots to people between 60-64.  Wife and myself booked online yesterday morning, this Wednesday we are getting our shots.  As much as I hate to admit it seems our provincial government is on the ball, you wait in virtual cue until your time to register, once it’s your turn to register you are automatically directed to the booking site. There was 3500 ahead of us, total time from cue to booking was 15 minutes.  No muss no fuss.


Good for you & the Mrs.
Richie
3 more weeks for my second


----------



## daspyknows

I just got my appointment for shot one on Friday.  This is going to be my injection week.  Getting shots in mouth to remove teeth tomorrow and one in the arm Friday.


----------



## Inscrutable

Wife got her 2nd (Moderna) Sunday. Queasy/nauseous and fatigued yesterday and last/this night (Monday). Right arm already painful as getting a shoulder replacement in 3 weeks, so got it there and just making it good and useless now   
It passed in a couple days last time, said to be worse but shorter the 2nd time ... we shall see.
Getting my 2nd (Pfizer) in 10 days. Just fatigued and headache last time.
Still, worth the short term inconvenience.


----------



## olecrosseyes

*

 Inscrutable
*
Sorry to hear, I had zero issues with the Pfizer shots. Momma had Moderna with just a soreness for a 36 hours.


----------



## phathead69

we are holding off. I was particularly proud of my daughter. she did her research, found about 7 or 8 fda drugs that had been approved but then pulled from the market for various reasons and couple for very bad reasons. "dad, the man thing ain't goining real well right now, but it might and I want kids some day so I'm not taking chances without long term studies, they have been wrong before". I have done my best to raise here to do your own homework and make an educated decision. those decisions are the ones that right for you.


----------



## chopsaw

I have zero worries about taking this . Just need to get an appointment . Daughter got her first shot yesterday . 
Son got an email this morning for an appointment , but to far away .


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

Got my appointment for the 20th of March at a VA Clinic in Jersey.  It is the moderna one, a two shot.    But I just hope with all the new places giving them they can distribute these shots better, you hear on the news where places had to throw away hundreds of then due to mishandling them.  Hope everyone can get theirs soon, so life can be normal once again.   I know I have been in hibernation since it started.  So I guess after I get them and wait the allotted time to be effective it will be Hello World


----------



## chopsaw

Good looking out Jim . Thanks .


Jersey Jimbo said:


> hear on the news where places had to throw away hundreds of then due to mishandling them.


Some of that is here in Missouri . Doses going in the trash because people don't show up for the appointment . Sending the larger percentage to out lying areas instead of the cities .


----------



## GaryHibbert

I'm booked in for a Moderna shot on the 25th--my first one.  Miss Linda, being better than a decade younger has to wait a bit longer, but should get hers in a couple of weeks.  God only knows when we'll see our 2nd shots.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm booked in for a Moderna shot on the 25th--my first one.  Miss Linda, being better than a decade younger has to wait a bit longer, but should get hers in a couple of weeks.  God only knows when we'll see our 2nd shots.
> Gary




Congrats Gary!!
Around here the second Moderna shot is 28 days after the first shot, which Makes Mine & Mrs Bear's 2nd shots on March 29th.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

Just got home from getting the second Pfizer shot, all done, piece of cake! RAY


----------



## Inscrutable

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm booked in for a Moderna shot on the 25th--my first one.  Miss Linda, being better than a decade younger has to wait a bit longer, but should get hers in a couple of weeks.  God only knows when we'll see our 2nd shots.
> Gary


I think once you get the first, the 2nd dose is pretty firmly scheduled for the appropriate interval and you’ll get your appointment that day. At least that’s been the case for all I know here.


----------



## chopsaw

sawhorseray said:


> Just got home from getting the second Pfizer shot, all done, piece of cake! RAY


Nice ! That's awesome Ray .


----------



## tropics

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Got my appointment for the 20th of March at a VA Clinic in Jersey.  It is the moderna one, a two shot.    But I just hope with all the new places giving them they can distribute these shots better, you hear on the news where places had to throw away hundreds of then due to mishandling them.  Hope everyone can get theirs soon, so life can be normal once again.   I know I have been in hibernation since it started.  So I guess after I get them and wait the allotted time to be effective it will be Hello World


I hope it is not E Orange 
Richie


----------



## uncle eddie

Getting our second vaccination on St. Patty's day - tomorrow.  Another 2 hour drive there and 2 hours back.  For whatever reason the vac was available way out in the small towns before it was available in the larger towns and cities here in central Missouri.

First vac gave us both a sore-ish arm.  Like a bruise that only hurts if you poke it.  It was Pfizer-Biontech


----------



## thirdeye

Tomorrow is my appointment for shot #2 of Pfizer, but the Health Department has been closed for two days because of the snow, so appointments are backed up. Walgreens has walk-in appointments, and they have Pfizer, so that will match up on my CDC report card.  I'm waiting on a combination of snow melting and avoiding people that don't have a 4X4 being stuck.  Best bet is we will get shot shot #2 on Saturday at the latest.


----------



## chopsaw

uncle eddie said:


> For whatever reason the vac was available way out in the small towns before it was available in the larger towns and cities here in central Missouri.


It's the whole state . Even after Parsons hired a consulting firm to over see roll out . They have told him twice that he's sending to many doses to small towns . Happy you'll be all done .


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Just got home from getting the second Pfizer shot, all done, piece of cake! RAY




That's Great Ray!! Glad you're all fixed up!!
We got 12 days to wait yet, but we're scheduled.

I'm glad to hear all you other guys are "getting it done",* As Larry would say!

Bear*


----------



## TNJAKE

Got a text message from the Nashville VA yesterday informing me they are now giving vaccines to enrolled veterans and caregivers of any age now on a walk in first come first served basis. Pretty cool as my wife is my certified caregiver. We thought it would be months before we could get one. Gonna go in the next few days. We are supposed to get severe weather and tornadoes today and tomorrow so not standing in a line outside lol


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> Got the second Pfizer shot Friday. No side effects other than a little soreness at the injection site. Wife was very tired after the first one. I'm always tired so I couldn't really tell.
> 
> Here ya go Bear. I got mine at Ft. Leonard Wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 487545




Not much difference 

 Braz
 :

Bear


----------



## 912smoker

Me and the wife got our 1st round yesterday from a local pharmacy. Arm is a little sore but feeling pretty good. My office mgr tested positive on Tues after being around her Monday.....


----------



## Jersey Jimbo

tropics said:


> I hope it is not E Orange
> Richie


No I am getting it in Brick, James J Howard Clinic.  But I do go up to E. Orange when needed.  Its such a scenic drive up Tremont.


----------



## uncle eddie

Wifey and I got our second shot yesterday.  
Both of us have sore arms, more so than the first round.  
Although I didn't feel bad, I skipped gym last night.  I just didn't feel up to it - felt a bit lethargic.


----------



## daspyknows

Got number on today.  4/16 will be number 2.


----------



## Bearcarver

Our DIL "Bethany" got her second dose of Pfizer yesterday. She has a Fever & a Headache all day today. Hoping it's gone by tomorrow.

10 more days until Me & Mrs Bear get our second Moderna dose.

Bear


----------



## forktender

chopsaw said:


> Yes sir . 30 years on a commercial construction site . Breathing concrete dust , fiberglass insulation and fire rated drywall dust . I have a hard time breathing on a good day .
> I'm at the end of the list though . I can wait .


Same here, my lungs are shot from 35 yrs of drilling and shooting in overhead concrete anchors along with breathing in Asbestos, Monocoat dust, Formaldehyde treated insulation, Acid flux, CPVC glues and Concrete sawing and Jackhammering dust. But I'm still not getting the shots, I've had horrible reactions to the flu shots and other vaccines that hospitalized me for a week to 10 days. And I've had C-19 once for sure possibly twice/ didn't get tested  the second time I isolated 17 days both times. And to be honest with you, I trust my family that are Drs and RN's that specialize in the pulmonary field in trauma care and  pulmonary after care they treat C-19 6-7 days a week.  I trust them 100,000X more than I trust Uncle Sammy and his bought and paid for fast tracked vaccines.


----------



## tropics

forktender said:


> Same here, my lungs are shot from 35 yrs of drilling and shooting in overhead concrete anchors along with breathing in Asbestos, Monocoat dust, Formaldehyde treated insulation, Acid flux, CPVC glues and Concrete sawing and Jackhammering dust. But I'm still not getting the shots, I've had horrible reactions to the flu shots and other vaccines that hospitalized me for a week to 10 days. And I've had C-19 once for sure possibly twice/ didn't get tested  the second time I isolated 17 days both times. And to be honest with you, I trust my family that are Drs and RN's that specialize in the pulmonary field in trauma care and  pulmonary after care they treat C-19 6-7 days a week.  I trust them 100,000X more than I trust Uncle Sammy and his bought and paid for fast tracked vaccines.


Dan I hope you and your family stay safe be careful..
Richie


----------



## forktender

tropics said:


> Dan I hope you and your family stay safe be careful..
> Richie


My wife is in the medical field/ RN she is getting the Pfizer shot most likely she is still researching a few things. I won't get it because of my experiences with vaccines in the past.
In all honestly unless the strain changes to the point that the recovery is opposite of what it is now I won't take the chance of having a reaction to the shots.

If I can't fly or leave the country so be it that is why we bought the 5th wheel there is plenty to see in our country.


----------



## Domie

the Admiral and I found a pharmacy that had the J&J vaccine and friday afternoon we did a walk in and received the shot.  Sunday morning and really no reactions to the vaccine.  Maybe a little achy, but at 68... We usually are anyway!


----------



## dls1

TNJAKE said:


> Got a text message from the Nashville VA yesterday informing me they are now giving vaccines to enrolled veterans and caregivers of any age now on a walk in first come first served basis. Pretty cool as my wife is my certified caregiver. We thought it would be months before we could get one. Gonna go in the next few days. We are supposed to get severe weather and tornadoes today and tomorrow so not standing in a line outside lol



I also received a text message a few days ago from the VA facility that I'm registered at, Hines in suburban Chicago, about the same subject, along with an email and recorded phone message, all at the same time. In my messages, however, they stated that it was by prior appointment only., not first come, first served. The messages also asked that, if I already received the immunizations elsewhere outside of the VA system, which I had, to notify the the office of the primary car physician that I'm assigned to so that they could update their records.

All of my health care needs are taken care in the private sector outside of the VA system but I registered with the VA a few years ago as a backup and, on a couple occasions, that's worked out well for me. I decided to contact the PCP's office anyway, and when to speaking to his nurse I asked why why they decided to to open the immunization program to all ages. Her response was that, system-wide, the VA had experienced a vey high degree of reluctance, or even distrust, of the vaccine with vets over the age of 60. Thus, rather than tossing , or even having their allocated dosages reduced, they decided to go all in. I found that interesting, but also ironic and kind of disturbing that so many very high-risk people would take that position.


----------



## TNJAKE

dls1 said:


> I also received a text message a few days ago from the VA facility that I'm registered at, Hines in suburban Chicago, about the same subject, along with an email and recorded phone message, all at the same time. In my messages, however, they stated that it was by prior appointment only., not first come, first served. The messages also asked that, if I already received the immunizations elsewhere outside of the VA system, which I had, to notify the the office of the primary car physician that I'm assigned to so that they could update their records.
> 
> All of my health care needs are taken care in the private sector outside of the VA system but I registered with the VA a few years ago as a backup and, on a couple occasions, that's worked out well for me. I decided to contact the PCP's office anyway, and when to speaking to his nurse I asked why why they decided to to open the immunization program to all ages. Her response was that, system-wide, the VA had experienced a vey high degree of reluctance, or even distrust, of the vaccine with vets over the age of 60. Thus, rather than tossing , or even having their allocated dosages reduced, they decided to go all in. I found that interesting, but also ironic and kind of disturbing that so many very high-risk people would take that position.


In my experience I'd say it's mistrust in the va and probably not the vaccine itself


----------



## Winterrider

Wife and I are both sign up through our Pharmacy. Kinda hoping for the J&J myself, but will take what's there.


----------



## cmayna

Wife got her #2 on Friday.  I got my #2 today.  No aches, etc, so far.


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> Wife got her #2 on Friday.  I got my #2 today.  No aches, etc, so far.




That's Great, Craig!!!
Now you will be able to catch & Smoke Salmon for many years to come!!!
Congrats!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

My Son goes today for his first one .  I got an email yesterday . Basically saying my turn is coming . 
I'm ready .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> My Son goes today for his first one .  I got an email yesterday . Basically saying my turn is coming .
> I'm ready .



That's Great !!! 
"Suit Up, You're Going In!!"

Bear


----------



## Murray

Got mine a couple of days ago, AstraZeneca.  Woke up in the middle of the night with the worst case of the chills that I have ever experienced in my life.  Lasted for a couple of minutes and was done. Wife was teasing me “Reverse Hot flash” she called it.  She had zero side effects.


----------



## SmokinAl

Got the Moderna back in Jan, then the second in Feb. Florida is really on top of this. No side effects here either.
Al


----------



## cmayna

Thanks for the kind words Bear,
Actually, you just reminded me to re-spool some new line on one of my Salmon reels.
Will say though that today woke up with pain in my arm after yesterday's 2nd shot.  But!!! not painful enough to prevent me from cold smoking some more Albacore.    Phew!


----------



## uncle eddie

I got a little feedback from my M.D. friends on the Pfizer/Biontech and Moderna vaccines...

They also told me this is all "New Science" so they are still learning on the fly...

So - IN GENERAL - (subject to change) - What they think they know now...

If you have had the Kung-Flu in the past, it is likely the first vaccination will have the biggest side effect because your body already has antibodies and they will attack the first vaccine - hence more side effects at first vac.
If you have not had the Kung-Flu in the past, you are more likely to have a bigger reaction with the second vaccination because the first vac created the antibodies which will now attack the second vac.


----------



## dls1

TNJAKE said:


> In my experience I'd say it's mistrust in the va and probably not the vaccine itself



Good point, and one I had not thought of.

As I mentioned, I've only used the VA system at Hines in Chicago as a backup in a couple situations for specific, but non-threatening, situations  that I felt I needed somewhat immediate care but was having difficulty with extended appointment wait times with my private sector providers. One situation occurred around 3 years ago, and the other about 18 months ago. There were also a couple visits with my VA PCP for full exams and blood work. Overall, I'd rate my very limited experience with the VA system as excellent. Others who have had much more experience with the VA system than I have had may think otherwise.


----------



## daspyknows

uncle eddie said:


> I got a little feedback from my M.D. friends on the Pfizer/Biontech and Moderna vaccines...
> 
> They also told me this is all "New Science" so they are still learning on the fly...
> 
> So - IN GENERAL - (subject to change) - What they think they know now...
> 
> If you have had the Kung-Flu in the past, it is likely the first vaccination will have the biggest side effect because your body already has antibodies and they will attack the first vaccine - hence more side effects at first vac.
> If you have not had the Kung-Flu in the past, you are more likely to have a bigger reaction with the second vaccination because the first vac created the antibodies which will now attack the second vac.



Come on man, it is Covid-19 not the Kung Flu.  Kung Flu is a derogatory racist term and this virus has nothing to do with influenza.  

Just to follow up on the intended topic.  A friend of mine (my Covid sister as we caught it together) works in medical research and has been part of an antibody study since we was infected last March.  What she has been told is the first shot for those previously infected is equal to the second shot for those not infected AND the second shot may not be necessary for those seriously infected but for the sake of messaging and confusion the second shot is recommended for all.  This does not reflect anything in regards to the new variants which are still being studied.


----------



## tropics

daspyknows said:


> This does not reflect anything in regards to the new variants which are still being studied.


This is a new game I believe they are doing an amazing job, this has claimed more lives then most wars. So anything they put out for us is a group effort, we may need a booster down the road but we should be able to survive.
Richie


----------



## jaxgatorz

Got shot #1 of Pfizer today.. Go back April 12th for the second.. Wasn't ever aware that the shot was completed. Felt nothing.


----------



## chopsaw

jaxgatorz said:


> Wasn't ever aware that the shot was completed. Felt nothing.


 I'm thinking the sore arm that some get could be from the " shot giver " . Some of them look like they're killin' snakes !


----------



## noboundaries

2nd Pfizer shot today. Hopefully, no repeat of the first shot reactions.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I'm thinking the sore arm that some get could be from the " shot giver " . Some of them look like they're killin' snakes !




I didn't even feel a pinch when I got my first Shot, but it got swollen about 2" in Diameter. That went away after about 4 days. Then there was a lump deep inside, about the size of a "Shooter" Marble, for another few days.
None of these things hurt, unless you poked at it, and then it was just like a slight bruise.
However, It's all better than Dying sooner than the people who matter want you to!!!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods

Florida opened it up to anybody over 50 starting today


----------



## TNJAKE

pineywoods said:


> Florida opened it up to anybody over 50 starting today


Starting April 5th Tennessee is open to anyone over 16


----------



## thirdeye

TNJAKE said:


> Starting April 5th Tennessee is open to anyone over 16


WY opened the gate to 16+  this week, but there are some stipulations (health or job), but I bet 75% will be eligible.


----------



## tropics

My second shot was delayed till April 6th, the VA is running a little short on vaccine 
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> My second shot was delayed till April 6th, the VA is running a little short on vaccine
> Richie




No problem Richie---That's only about 3 days longer, right?
From what I heard it doesn't hurt to even be weeks late, but they still try to keep it at the set times.

Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> No problem Richie---That's only about 3 days longer, right?
> From what I heard it doesn't hurt to even be weeks late, but they still try to keep it at the set times.
> 
> Bear


Yes That is what I have heard and they even said that when they called.
Richie


----------



## pineywoods

The state of Georgia said today that they are opening up to anyone over 16 on Thursday no restrictions


----------



## noboundaries

26 hours after the second Pfizer shot I feel pretty good. Very minor issues. Very little injection site arm pain. All that's a HUGE change from 24 hours after the first shot, and confirms to me we had undiagnosed covid early last year. My wife is still waiting on an appointment for her first shot.


----------



## Winterrider

Got a call from pharmacy today. They had a cancellation and wondered if I was available. Said I would be to town in 1/2 hr.  Moderna shot. Was chatting with him and said wife was signed up there also. He asked if she would be available as they had another cancel so I call to see if she had time before her work appt. Got hers done today also.


----------



## daspyknows

noboundaries said:


> 26 hours after the second Pfizer shot I feel pretty good. Very minor issues. Very little injection site arm pain. All that's a HUGE change from 24 hours after the first shot, and confirms to me we had undiagnosed covid early last year. My wife is still waiting on an appointment for her first shot.



That's good to hear.  For me it was about 24 hours after my first shot that I started feeling crappy so hope it all continues to go well for you.    This also corresponds with what my friend who works in clinical research says about the immune response and need for the second shot for those already infected.


----------



## daspyknows

Winterrider said:


> Got a call from pharmacy today. They had a cancellation and wondered if I was available. Said I would be to town in 1/2 hr.  Moderna shot. Was chatting with him and said wife was signed up there also. He asked if she would be available as they had another cancel so I call to see if she had time before her work appt. Got hers done today also.




Congrats.  Welcome to the other side.


----------



## noboundaries

One interesting response to both the first and second shots was increased hunger for stuff I normally don't eat, like sweets. A pan of brownies is cooling as I type, and I'm concocting a thick chocolate-ganache type frosting to mimic something we had recently.  I did feel a body temp spike followed eating for a few days after the first shot. Same so far for the second. If I start craving brains and non-animal body parts...I'll know the zombie apocalypse has begun.


----------



## chopsaw

My son got his first shot yesterday . Really sore at the injection site . Can't even raise his arm . He's a grocery clerk . Been face to face with this since last January.  Wouldn't surprise me if he had it already .


----------



## pineywoods

From what I've heard the sore arm is happening more than not in both Moderna and Pfizer guess I was just lucky with no side effects either time


----------



## Norwester55

Unlike when I got the Shingrix shots I made a point to work my arm a bit on the drive home after the Covid vax. It was still a little sore but 
nothing like the Shingrix jabs. I couldn't raise my arm for 18-20 hrs after those.


----------



## Winterrider

Norwester55 said:


> Unlike when I got the Shingrix shots I made a point to work my arm a bit on the drive home after the Covid vax. It was still a little sore but
> nothing like the Shingrix jabs. I couldn't raise my arm for 18-20 hrs after those.


This  shot is a walk in the park compared to the shingles shot. My physician had told me that the shingles shot hurt like crazy when he got it. I thought, you whimp. After about 12 hrs, I was calling myself a whimp. Hurt like hell. Oh well, that's done about a year ago.
My neighbor, good friend is a Dr. and he said to work your arm after the shot. Won't have near the soreness. Mine feels good today.


----------



## Bearcarver

noboundaries said:


> One interesting response to both the first and second shots was increased hunger for stuff I normally don't eat, like sweets. A pan of brownies is cooling as I type, and I'm concocting a thick chocolate-ganash type frosting to mimic something we had recently.  I did feel a body temp spike followed eating for a few days after the first shot. Same so far for the second. If I start craving brains and non-animal body parts...I'll know the zombie apocalypse has begun.




No sweets here, and I haven't had Cow Brains for about 60 years.
However after my first shot I had this intense craving for Smoked Meat!!
Oh, wait a minute---Never Mind...................

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE

New development in the VA world. New law passed today. Veterans and their spouse of any age can recieve the vaccine at their local VA. They also opened it up to veterans not eligible for VA healthcare. I assume those are veterans that recieved discharges that were other than honorable


----------



## pineywoods

TNJAKE said:


> New development in the VA world. New law passed today. Veterans and their spouse of any age can recieve the vaccine at their local VA. They also opened it up to veterans not eligible for VA healthcare. I assume those are veterans that recieved discharges that were other than honorable



Not eligible for VA healthcare can be "makes to much money" unless service related disability or retired from service it's income related


----------



## TNJAKE

pineywoods said:


> Not eligible for VA healthcare can be "makes to much money" unless service related disability or retired from service it's income related


That's not true. Every honorably discharged veteran is eligible for VA healthcare. Although if less than 70% disabled they may be required to pay a copay based on a sliding scale. Everything above 70% is covered in full. No matter what a small copay is the most you'll pay even if you are a bazillionaire. VA healthcare isn't charity it's a benefit. For everyone who served honorably regardless of their means


----------



## tropics

pineywoods said:


> Not eligible for VA healthcare can be "makes to much money" unless service related disability or retired from service it's income related


This is correct I took a friend up to sign up and he was told he made to much money.
Richie


----------



## TNJAKE

My apologies 

 pineywoods
 you are correct about certain people who make too much money Not qualifying unless they have a service connected disability. There is a push in congress to hopefully change that this year though it seems.


----------



## Bearcarver

TNJAKE said:


> My apologies
> 
> pineywoods
> you are correct about certain people who make too much money Not qualifying unless they have a service connected disability. There is a push in congress to hopefully change that this year though it seems.




Great, now all they have to do is get a VA Hospital "Not so far away from my home".

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Finally got my first shot!!  Moderna.  It was the best shot I've ever received--I HATE needles--just felt like a pin prick.  Now, 18 hours later, the only side effects I have is a slight swelling at the injection site, and a bit of pain/stiffness in the arm.  I worked the arm quite a bit after the shot and that seemed to help a lot.  Can't tell if there's any inflamation  since the shot went right through one of my tattoos.  LOL.
No idea when I'll get the 2nd shot--our great Prime Minister has been just a tad useless in lining up vaccines.       As a result of that, Canada is real short.  Hopefully Miss Linda will get her first shot in a couple of weeks.
Gary


----------



## Murray

GaryHibbert said:


> Finally got my first shot!!  Moderna.  It was the best shot I've ever received--I HATE needles--just felt like a pin prick.  Now, 18 hours later, the only side effects I have is a slight swelling at the injection site, and a bit of pain/stiffness in the arm.  I worked the arm quite a bit after the shot and that seemed to help a lot.  Can't tell if there's any inflamation  since the shot went right through one of my tattoos.  LOL.
> No idea when I'll get the 2nd shot--our great Prime Minister has been just a tad useless in lining up vaccines.       As a result of that, Canada is real short.  Hopefully Miss Linda will get her first shot in a couple of weeks.
> Gary


Our  paperwork gave us a date of July 7 for a second shot, about 4 months between shots. Disappointing, but when you rely on other countries for vaccine supply...


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Finally got my first shot!!  Moderna.  It was the best shot I've ever received--I HATE needles--just felt like a pin prick.  Now, 18 hours later, the only side effects I have is a slight swelling at the injection site, and a bit of pain/stiffness in the arm.  I worked the arm quite a bit after the shot and that seemed to help a lot.  Can't tell if there's any inflamation  since the shot went right through one of my tattoos.  LOL.
> No idea when I'll get the 2nd shot--our great Prime Minister has been just a tad useless in lining up vaccines.       As a result of that, Canada is real short.  Hopefully Miss Linda will get her first shot in a couple of weeks.
> Gary




Congrats Gary!!
Hope Your Miss Linda gets her's soon too!
They asked me Which arm?  I said Left arm---Don't mess up my artwork on my Right Arm!!

Our second one is coming up Monday.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Murray said:


> Our  paperwork gave us a date of July 7 for a second shot, about 4 months between shots. Disappointing, but when you rely on other countries for vaccine supply...


Yeah, that's a sad state of affairs.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bearcarver said:


> Congrats Gary!!
> Hope Your Miss Linda gets her's soon too!
> They asked me Which arm?  I said Left arm---Don't mess up my artwork on my Right Arm!!
> 
> Our second one is coming up Monday.
> 
> Bear


Ha!!  Wouldn't have mattered which arm they picked.
Glad you and your Miss Linda are getting your 2nd shots soon.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw

Looks like I join the club on April 3rd . Just got the email  and made the appointment .


----------



## pineywoods

chopsaw said:


> Looks like I join the club on April 3rd . Just got the email  and made the appointment .



Great news

Florida goes to anyone 40 and over tomorrow and on April 5th goes to any adult


----------



## mneeley490

Got my first one a few weeks ago, Pfizer.  Second is on 4/10. Wife gets her 2nd on  4/1. 
All I had was a sore arm the next day.


----------



## Bearcarver

Mrs Bear & I will get our 2nd Moderna shots tomorrow.

Last week Bear Jr's wife Bethany got her second Pfizer shot, and she had a headache & a fever the whole next day.
So day before yesterday Bear Jr got his second Moderna shot, and he didn't have any side effects. He laughed and told me They must have given Him the Placebo.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Me, the Mrs. and the MIL are going at 1230 tomorrow for our first, Pfizer.  Hope it holds and we actually get it.  Only about an hour away, not too bad.  They are supposed to schedule the second shots while we are there.


----------



## AirForceDan

tropics said:


> I qualify as Expert and thought about shooting myself to often
> Richie


I got voluntold I was taking mine as a post deployment “welcome home gift”.  Got it last weekend. I think they gave me Maderna. No reactions so far. Also, qualified as a Marksman with oak leaf clusters.


----------



## chopsaw

Mines here in town . Turns out it's in a building I did about 10 years ago .


----------



## smokin peachey

chopsaw said:


> Mines here in town . Turns out it's in a building I did about 10 years ago .


That’s awesome chop that you played a hand in a building that is beneficial to you now. I’m sure the thought never crossed your mind at the time you were building it.


----------



## tropics

AirForceDan said:


> I got voluntold I was taking mine as a post deployment “welcome home gift”.  Got it last weekend. I think they gave me Maderna. No reactions so far. Also, qualified as a Marksman with oak leaf clusters.


Thank you for your service I was drafted also. My second shot has been delayed 3 days.
Welcome to SMF
Richie


----------



## tallbm

FYI, Dallas is accepting all comers on it's registration list if you are even remotely near with the info you register with.  The lead time seems to be register and about 7-9 days later you are getting contacted about an appointment within 2-4 days from when they contact you.  You just pick your available time slot and they route you to a mass vaccination spot!

I decided to register 2 weeks ago thinking I wouldn't get prioritized until like June or July then lo and behold not the Saturday before this last one I got my #1 of 2 Moderna shot. I was shocked at how quick they got me in. My brother had the same situation.

I am borderline hypertension and I GUESS that was enough to get in but I really feel like there may be enough vaccine for everyone who is willing and able to get one.

So long story short. If you live anywhere remotely near the DFW area get on the Dallas COVID website and register and I bet your name gets called within a week or 2 :)

I hope this helps folks in the North Texas area if you were looking to get a shot but didn't know how to go about it :)


----------



## tropics

Wife got her second shot yesterday, must have been a trainee that stuck her and said oh it didn't go in. So the one that was with her had to stick her. Her arm is bruised & she had chills an a Headache last night.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

Richie , hopes she feels better .


----------



## Inscrutable

tropics said:


> Wife got her second shot yesterday, must have been a trainee that stuck her and said oh it didn't go in. So the one that was with her had to stick her. Her arm is bruised & she had chills an a Headache last night.
> Richie


Probably will be worse today, and fine tomorrow. That has been our experiences. First time just tired and a minor headache for a day. Second time added nausea to wife, ... added alternating flushes and chills, and minor GI upset to me.  Both good the third day.  
Your wife may have a crummy day today, but hope she doing well tomorrow (or sooner!)


----------



## MJB05615

We're going at noon today for our first shots.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bearcarver

AirForceDan said:


> I got voluntold I was taking mine as a post deployment “welcome home gift”.  Got it last weekend. I think they gave me Maderna. No reactions so far. Also, qualified as a Marksman with oak leaf clusters.




Welcome Dan---"Chonestahn" sounds Pretty much Pennsylvania Dutch!! Same Here!!  How did you get Drafted into the Air Force? I have a Buddy who got drafted into the Marines, but you're the first Air Force Draftee I've heard of.
Congrats on the Vaccine Too! 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Wife got her second shot yesterday, must have been a trainee that stuck her and said oh it didn't go in. So the one that was with her had to stick her. Her arm is bruised & she had chills an a Headache last night.
> Richie




Sorry to hear that Richie!!
My DIL had a Fever & Headache the next day after her 2nd shot. It only lasted 24 hours---Hope your Wife's is no longer!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

chopsaw said:


> Looks like I join the club on April 3rd . Just got the email  and made the appointment .


That's great news.  Not long now.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> Thank you for your service I was drafted also. My second shot has been delayed 3 days.
> Welcome to SMF
> Richie


Why the delay, Richie?
Hope your missus is feeling better.
Gary


----------



## tropics

Thanks guys she just feels a little tired today.
R


GaryHibbert said:


> Why the delay, Richie?
> Hope your missus is feeling better.
> Gary


Gary I believe they are not getting the doses they expected or just more Vets are signing up instead of going threw the state. Wife is feeling a little better
Richie


----------



## 912smoker

Well looks like our 2nd round will be delayed. I started with symptoms( fever, sore throat..) Fri afternoon and the wifey started Sat.  We both got the rapid test this am with 2 positive results.
I'm ok today but she's got a low grade fever , cough and a terrible headache. But we're in it to beat it !


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys, Me and Mrs Bear got our second doses of Moderna 2 hours ago.
Mine hurt a little, but I think I might have had my arm in a position that made my shoulder muscle flex. She had to reach across my body to get to the left shoulder, & I might have helped her a little. Nothing hurts at all now, but I'm having a little trouble keeping my eyes open, which might have nothing to do with the shot.
Tomorrow is supposed to be the bad time, so I'll let you know. Maybe nothing at all.
I'll just be glad, in 2 weeks it will be safe for me to go to my Foot Dr---My Army calluses have been Throbbing for months.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Happy for you and the Mrs.   Now it's on;y a waiting game and you should be all set.  We got our first shots today with no issues, other than riding with MIL three hours round trip. LOL.


----------



## GATOR240

The wife and I received our second shot 3 weeks ago.  The next day my wife had the chills and was tired.  I felt great until early afternoon and then started to feel a little off  (kind of like taking medicine that makes you feel a little weird) and had minor chills for a couple of hours. On a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the worst,  I would give the severity a 1.


----------



## olecrosseyes

forktender said:


> Same here, my lungs are shot from 35 yrs of drilling and shooting in overhead concrete anchors along with breathing in Asbestos, Monocoat dust, Formaldehyde treated insulation, Acid flux, CPVC glues and Concrete sawing and Jackhammering dust. But I'm still not getting the shots, I've had horrible reactions to the flu shots and other vaccines that hospitalized me for a week to 10 days. And I've had C-19 once for sure possibly twice/ didn't get tested  the second time I isolated 17 days both times. And to be honest with you, I trust my family that are Drs and RN's that specialize in the pulmonary field in trauma care and  pulmonary after care they treat C-19 6-7 days a week.  I trust them 100,000X more than I trust Uncle Sammy and his bought and paid for fast tracked vaccines.


What! No one spraying lacquer for you to take in, Man, ta missed the really good stuff! 



SmokinAl said:


> Got the Moderna back in Jan, then the second in Feb. Florida is really on top of this. No side effects here either.
> Al


Momma was the same here finishing in early Feb. I had Pfizer in Feb.


pineywoods said:


> From what I've heard the sore arm is happening more than not in both Moderna and Pfizer guess I was just lucky with no side effects either time


You and me both Piney!


Bearcarver said:


> OK Guys, Me and Mrs Bear got our second doses of Moderna 2 hours ago.
> Mine hurt a little, but I think I might have had my arm in a position that made my shoulder muscle flex. She had to reach across my body to get to the left shoulder, & I might have helped her a little. Nothing hurts at all now, but I'm having a little trouble keeping my eyes open, which might have nothing to do with the shot.
> Tomorrow is supposed to be the bad time, so I'll let you know. Maybe nothing at all.
> I'll just be glad, in 2 weeks it will be safe for me to go to my Foot Dr---My Army calluses have been Throbbing for months.
> 
> Bear


Woo HOO!

So very glad most all of you good Chefs on this site are getting their shots and coming through mostly unscathed!

I have lost my next door neighbor to this along with 3 class mates. 2 other associates were hospitalized one for 2 1/2 months the other was over a month and a half.


----------



## Bearcarver

So Far So Good, Guys!!!
One episode---Woke up at 2 AM shoulder hurting quite a bit. Must have been laying on my Left side, which is rare, because I have trouble breathing unless I'm on my right side. Pain was gone at 4 AM on a Prostate Run. LOL
Both of us are feeling pretty good so far.

Bear


----------



## AirForceDan

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Dan---"Chonestahn" sounds Pretty much Pennsylvania Dutch!! Same Here!!  How did you get Drafted into the Air Force? I have a Buddy who got drafted into the Marines, but you're the first Air Force Draftee I've heard of.
> Congrats on the Vaccine Too!  (I qualified Expert on M14 and M16)
> 
> Bear


Nope, I volunteered. I don’t know where the drafted thing came from. I wanted to be a door gunner in the army and after scoring highly on the entrance exams I thought it was a guarantee! Nope, the army told be EOD, medic or cook so I walked into the Air Firfe office and gave him all my paperwork the army did for him, abs told him the job I wanted and off to basic I went


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> So Far So Good, Guys!!!
> One episode---Woke up at 2 AM shoulder hurting quite a bit. Must have been laying on my Left side, which is rare, because I have trouble breathing unless I'm on my right side. Pain was gone at 4 AM on a Prostate Run. LOL
> Both of us are feeling pretty good so far.
> 
> Bear


John that is good wife is better today
Richie
I am glad they put mine off for 3 days, I do a lot of my Easter cooking on Sat.
Ham is in the smoker now


----------



## olecrosseyes

Geeze Bear, Thanks to you for the like!
So glad you are persevering through this along with the rest of you!


----------



## Bearcarver

olecrosseyes said:


> Geeze Bear, Thanks to you for the like!
> So glad you are persevering through this along with the rest of you!




We have been---I'd rather not join my Brother "Jimmy" just yet.
We lost him on December 29th to Covid-19. R.I.P

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bearcarver said:


> So Far So Good, Guys!!!
> One episode---Woke up at 2 AM shoulder hurting quite a bit. Must have been laying on my Left side, which is rare, because I have trouble breathing unless I'm on my right side. Pain was gone at 4 AM on a Prostate Run. LOL
> Both of us are feeling pretty good so far.
> 
> Bear



Great news John!!
The first night after getting my Moderna, I rolled over onto the left arm.  I'm here to tell you THAT woke me up in a hurry.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> John that is good wife is better today
> Richie
> I am glad they put mine off for 3 days, I do a lot of my Easter cooking on Sat.
> Ham is in the smoker now


Sure glad to hear she's feeling better today, Richie.
The timing worked out perfectly for you.  And only a 3 day delay in the shot.  
Gary


----------



## ChetRipley

Got my first shot of Moderna today. A little soreness where they poked me but otherwise nothing for side effects so far. Had my daughter in for a check up a week or so ago and while I was there I asked about getting the vaccine and they put me on a wait list. After hearing nothing I called yesterday and got an appointment for today. Wisconsin's opening it up to everyone 16+ April 5.


----------



## tropics

ChetRipley said:


> Got my first shot of Moderna today. A little soreness where they poked me but otherwise nothing for side effects so far. Had my daughter in for a check up a week or so ago and while I was there I asked about getting the vaccine and they put me on a wait list. After hearing nothing I called yesterday and got an appointment for today. Wisconsin's opening it up to everyone 16+ April 5.


Good for u now get the rest of the family done
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

ChetRipley said:


> Got my first shot of Moderna today. A little soreness where they poked me but otherwise nothing for side effects so far. Had my daughter in for a check up a week or so ago and while I was there I asked about getting the vaccine and they put me on a wait list. After hearing nothing I called yesterday and got an appointment for today. Wisconsin's opening it up to everyone 16+ April 5.



Good deal . Mines on Saturday . I can't wait .


----------



## Norwester55

Got my 2nd poke today, Pfizer. The 1st I had to stand in line for over 2 and a half hours. They opened it up to another group today, so I expected the same or worse. I walked right in today, got jabbed, waited 15 minutes to be sure I wasn't gonna foam at the mouth and bite people, and I was done. Maybe 20 minutes in all! EMT told me that it was crazy busy yesterday, so they brought in extra help today to keep up with the new group coming in. It's the nicest day of the year so far today almost 70* so that may have had something to do with it too.


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great !!!
A Beautiful Day, and you got your 2nd Shot!!!  Awesome!!
We had our second Moderna shots on Monday, and the pain in the shoulder was terrible. This morning is the first time it's less pain than the day before, so it must be leaving. The first shot stopped hurting at 4 days, but it wasn't near as bad as this one has been.
Today's the Third day, so we should be good to go by tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye

Today marks 2-weeks since shot #2, no side effects what so ever other than slightly drowsy on the day of each shot.  WY has now opened up for anyone 16 and older.  We even have a new walk-in clinic at the Mall, and in an effort to get as many shots in arms as fast as possible and at some locations.... it sounds like you can even pick your vaccine brand if you want.  Apparently,  the 6-month  timeline for the "emergency use authorization" is coming to an end for Pfizer and the FDA is close to issuing  "full FDA biologics licenses", meaning "full approval" like they normally issue for every drug in the US.  Moderna and J&J are close behind for their full approval. From a quick look news summary of this morning:

_*The basics of the Pfizer study:  Six months after getting a second dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine as part of a 46,000-person clinical trial, volunteers remained more than 90% protected against symptomatic COVID-19 and even better protected against severe disease, a new company study found.  The study also showed that the vaccine is effective against a virus variant called B.1.351, first identified in South Africa.* _

Now for the big question.... what will we learn in the next 6-months? Like will we need a round of booster shots this winter, or will out bodies build up enough antibodies to last a year or longer?


----------



## MJB05615

I just read a similar story this morning.  Fingers crossed.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## PPG1

Received my J&J jab on Tuesday.  Called a local Pharmacy here in SC on Monday and they said they where giving them out Tuesday between 12:00 and 4:00.  Got there at 11:00 and was the first in line.  Took a total of 6 min plus the 15 min wait.  Never felt it and forgot all about later that day.


----------



## olecrosseyes

thirdeye said:


> Now for the big question.... what will we learn in the next 6-months? Like will we need a round of booster shots this winter, or will out bodies build up enough antibodies to last a year or longer?



Or will I become a Zombie? ya not!
Seriously tho,,,
There may be a booster shot or not, who knows at this point. Stats with time will let us know. jmo


----------



## Bearcarver

Last update on the Bears:
Bear's 4th day after second Moderna---Pain nearly gone.
5th day (today)--Can't even tell I ever got a shot---Like New again!!

Mrs Bear's 5th day---Most pain gone, and only slight swelling left.

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Just a suggestion,,,,So just in case any of us need to prove to our local authorities or whoever that we have been vaccinated,   I would make a copy of your proof of vaccinated card.  Keep the copy in your wallet/purse and the original in your medical files at home.  Just in case.....


----------



## tropics

cmayna said:


> Just a suggestion,,,,So just in case any of us need to prove to our local authorities or whoever that we have been vaccinated,   I would make a copy of your proof of vaccinated card.  Keep the copy in your wallet/purse and the original in your medical files at home.  Just in case.....


Also take a pic with your cel phone


----------



## chopsaw

First dose in the books . Got the Phizer .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> First dose in the books . Got the Phizer .




Awesome!!!
Congrats Rich!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!
> Congrats Rich!
> 
> Bear


That had it figured out . Went smooth .


----------



## MJB05615

That's great Rich!  Glad to hear.  Did they schedule the second one?


----------



## chopsaw

MJB05615 said:


> That's great Rich!  Glad to hear.  Did they schedule the second one?


Yup . I go back the 21st .


----------



## daspyknows

Got my son an appointment today.  My county just fully opened vaccines to all so we have a 25 mile drive but worthwhile.  My second in 2 weeks.


----------



## olecrosseyes

Ye, HA!! Glad to hear!!


----------



## olecrosseyes

Thanks for the like Bear! You are kind!


----------



## GaryHibbert

cmayna said:


> Just a suggestion,,,,So just in case any of us need to prove to our local authorities or whoever that we have been vaccinated,   I would make a copy of your proof of vaccinated card.  Keep the copy in your wallet/purse and the original in your medical files at home.  Just in case.....





tropics said:


> Also take a pic with your cel phone



Good ideas for those who want one, guys, but I'm dead set against Vaccine Passports.  Sorry, just me saying.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

chopsaw said:


> First dose in the books . Got the Phizer .





daspyknows said:


> Got my son an appointment today.  My county just fully opened vaccines to all so we have a 25 mile drive but worthwhile.  My second in 2 weeks.



Great news, guys.  Glad to hear it.
Gary


----------



## Marinersfan51

Got my first Pfizer dose two weeks ago, only side effect was tenderness right where they stuck the needle. Got it in the morning and forgot about it after about 8 hours. My brother got Moderna and was pretty sick for about 24 hours, fever headache chills body ache sore throat, but he gets sick more often and usually has worse reactions to meds and vaccines of all kinds.


----------



## mike243

Well if these shots turn us into zombies I reckon I will have some good company to wobble around with lol, the 22nd I get my 2nd dose


----------



## tropics

Got my second shot of Moderna on Tuesday no side effects at all.
Richie


----------



## rwilli

tropics said:


> How many of the SMF members have gotten the shot or are due to get it ?
> I am set for this March 6th and my 2nd will be April 3rd
> Stay save
> Richie


I have had my second shot,  no problems other than a little soreness at the injection site and tired feeling the next day.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I finally got my second this week.  Paper from first said first day for 2nd was the 31 so made sure and flew back home on the 30th.  They ended up schedule on the 30th while in Fl.  Going threw county and could not get a hold of anyone.  Went to old school where got the first couple times and nobody there.  Went couple places around town and was told have to go back to where got first.  Finally called my nurse and she got someone to call me.  Arm sore but that it.


----------



## Bearcarver

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I finally got my second this week.  Paper from first said first day for 2nd was the 31 so made sure and flew back home on the 30th.  They ended up schedule on the 30th while in Fl.  Going threw county and could not get a hold of anyone.  Went to old school where got the first couple times and nobody there.  Went couple places around town and was told have to go back to where got first.  Finally called my nurse and she got someone to call me.  Arm sore but that it.



Congrats Brian!!
A lot of running around, but at least you got it now!!

Bear


----------



## daspyknows

Off to get my second shot in an hour.  My son who is 21 got his first one yesterday.  Had a rough day feeling crappy which pretty much confirms he had an asymptomatic case when I was sick with it.  

I am hoping I am feeling well enough to smoke bacon today.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Good new for us.  Miss Linda is booked to get her first shot of Moderna on April 21, and my step-daughter gets her first shot of ???? on April 25.  SD is only 30 so might end up with the Astro vaccine, but IMO any vaccine is worth taking.
Gary


----------



## tropics

daspyknows said:


> Off to get my second shot in an hour.  My son who is 21 got his first one yesterday.  Had a rough day feeling crappy which pretty much confirms he had an asymptomatic case when I was sick with it.
> 
> I am hoping I am feeling well enough to smoke bacon today.


Take Tylenol or Advil when you get home 
I took Advil before going to bed had no side effects, picked up some cinder blocks the next morning and been working every day.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

daspyknows said:


> Off to get my second shot in an hour.  My son who is 21 got his first one yesterday.  Had a rough day feeling crappy which pretty much confirms he had an asymptomatic case when I was sick with it.
> 
> I am hoping I am feeling well enough to smoke bacon today.




Think of how much better you'll feel, while eating that Bacon!!!
Congrats on that second shot!

Bear


----------



## daspyknows

Bearcarver said:


> Think of how much better you'll feel, while eating that Bacon!!!
> Congrats on that second shot!
> 
> Bear



Just finished the last batch last night for dinner.  Also planning to do a rack of lamb.  So far I feel ok.  After first shot took 24 hours til I felt crummy.


----------



## Bearcarver

daspyknows said:


> Just finished the last batch last night for dinner.  Also planning to do a rack of lamb.  So far I feel ok.  After first shot took 24 hours til I felt crummy.




All I ended up getting was a sore shoulder for 3 days after the 1st shot, and a sore shoulder for 4 days after the second shot.
Mrs Bear's shoulder was sore about 6 days after the 2nd shot.
I'm just glad you got both of your shots!! 

Bear


----------



## jcam222

Got my 2nd Phizer in April 2nd. I had no issues others Han minor injections site soreness on the first one. The second one I was extremely fatigued for the next two days. No other issues. I slept a TON though.


----------



## Bearcarver

jcam222 said:


> Got my 2nd Phizer in April 2nd. I had no issues others Han minor injections site soreness on the first one. The second one I was extremely fatigued for the next two days. No other issues. I slept a TON though.




That's Great, Jeff !!
Congrats!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

jcam222 said:


> The second one I was extremely fatigued for the next two days. No other issues. I slept a TON though.


Good deal Jeff . I already have all the side effects , so I won't notice if I have them from the shot . 
11 more days for me .


----------



## MJB05615

jcam222 said:


> Got my 2nd Phizer in April 2nd. I had no issues others Han minor injections site soreness on the first one. The second one I was extremely fatigued for the next two days. No other issues. I slept a TON though.


Great news Jeff.  We're set for our second shot April 19th.


----------



## olecrosseyes

@*GaryHibbert*
Thanks for the like, kind Sir!


----------



## Steve H

Got my first  Moderna injection on the 8th. Sore arm for a day or two.  No biggie.


----------



## olecrosseyes

Woo Hoo, Steve!


----------



## mneeley490

Got my 2nd Pfizer shot yesterday. So far, only a pretty sore shoulder. I was told the trick is to start drinking Gatorade the day before, or something with electrolytes. Seems to work for me.


----------



## PPG1

mneeley490 said:


> Got my 2nd Pfizer shot yesterday. So far, only a pretty sore shoulder. I was told the trick is to start drinking Gatorade the day before, or something with electrolytes. Seems to work for me.


My trick was to drink Jack Daniels the day before, the day of, and the following day.  Seemed to work for me, never felt a thing


----------



## chopsaw

PPG1 said:


> never felt a thing


Yup . I'm thinking Jim Beam got me thru last year and to my first dose .


----------



## MJB05615

PPG1 said:


> My trick was to drink Jack Daniels the day before, the day of, and the following day.  Seemed to work for me, never felt a thing


That's interesting.  I've been doing that since I was 18.  I must've been ahead of my time, LOL.


----------



## daspyknows

2nd Pfizer shot kicked my butt.  Felt fine for 18 hours then  chills, headache, nausea.  Finally starting to feel better after 15 hours.


----------



## Winterrider

2nd round of Moderna coming April 20 for wife and I. Only about 12 hrs of sore arm 1st time .  Neighbor Dr. says to work your arm after shot, and won't be near as sore.


----------



## thirdeye

PPG1 said:


> My trick was to drink Jack Daniels the day before, the day of, and the following day.  Seemed to work for me, never felt a thing


One year a bar right next to a blue ribbon section of a local trout river let the health department set-up to give flu shots.  We drove over to have a cheeseburger (still in my waders) and ordered a beer and a shot, and then got a different shot.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Winterrider said:


> 2nd round of Moderna coming April 20 for wife and I. Only about 12 hrs of sore arm 1st time .  Neighbor Dr. says to work your arm after shot, and won't be near as sore.



That's what I did for the for the first 12 hours after I got my first shot and it worked.
Gary


----------



## forktender

cmayna said:


> Just a suggestion,,,,So just in case any of us need to prove to our local authorities or whoever that we have been vaccinated,   I would make a copy of your proof of vaccinated card.  Keep the copy in your wallet/purse and the original in your medical files at home.  Just in case.....


They didn't give you a barcode tattoo? We got these during the 15 minute waiting period.


----------



## Cabo

I got the 1st Moderna on 4/7.  Next shot on 5/5.  A little sore where they stabbed me, nothing else


----------



## ChetRipley

forktender said:


> They didn't give you a barcode tattoo? We got these during the 15 minute waiting period.
> View attachment 492313



no barcode but I did get a confirmation email from Bill Gates that the microchip was successfully activated.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Got shot 2 of Pfizer about an hour ago.. No problems yet.


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great, Mike!!
Congrats!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Miss Linda got her first shot of Pfyser this morning.  No reaction so far, but she's working that arm to keep it loosened up.  And the step-daughter gets her first shot on Saturday.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615

We just got our Second Pfizer today.  So far nothing at all.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear Jr's Wood-shop Helper got his second dose of Moderna yesterday, and he was pretty sick last night. He told him to take today off. He's also Bear Jr's "Director of Operations" for his Tower Corporation.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

My wife got her first Pfizer shot this morning. So far so goo...Honey?


----------



## Bearcarver

noboundaries said:


> My wife got her first Pfizer shot this morning. So far so goo...Honey?



Hmmm, More effects than most, huh.
Kinda makes you think about the second dose?

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Ah, she's a trooper. Working away upstairs while I knaw on the neighbors (I already got both shots).

I've been able to exercise for the first time in over a year.  The shots DEFINITELY negate the long-term impacts of exposure.


----------



## Winterrider

Wife and I got round 2 ( moderna) yesterday, mine about an hr ahead of hers. Couple hrs later I was starting to get headache. Did some time release Tylenol and was good to go. Sore arm this Am. She was up about 5:30 Am and lost lunch and had the chills really bad .  Felt pretty bad until about 3:00Pm. I think she will live. Told her (she was weak). Got the eye roll


----------



## pineywoods

Winterrider said:


> Wife and I got round 2 ( moderna) yesterday, mine about an hr ahead of hers. Couple hrs later I was starting to get headache. Did some time release Tylenol and was good to go. Sore arm this Am. She was up about 5:30 Am and lost lunch and had the chills really bad .  Felt pretty bad until about 3:00Pm. I think she will live. Told her (she was weak). Got the eye roll



Glad your both feeling better and glad you got the eye roll and not the frying pan


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Wife and I got round 2 ( moderna) yesterday, mine about an hr ahead of hers. Couple hrs later I was starting to get headache. Did some time release Tylenol and was good to go. Sore arm this Am. She was up about 5:30 Am and lost lunch and had the chills really bad .  Felt pretty bad until about 3:00Pm. I think she will live. Told her (she was weak). Got the eye roll




Oh No!!!
Not the "Eye Roll"!!
That's one of the worst Side Effects known to Man!!!
And working your arm back & forth doesn't help.
If you watch for it & duck in time, you might be able to avoid it.

Bear


----------



## tropics

Son and Grandson got their first today
Richie


----------



## chopsaw

Got my second yesterday . Sore arm seems to be it . Son got his second last Monday and daughter was last week . So all done here .


----------



## tropics

3 more weeks and we all have our second. Glad to hear you and yours are safer now
Richie


----------



## cal1956

we got our 2nd moderna shot March 27   nothing to it !!! 
glad to see folks getting the shots


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm glad to see this thread isn't all about us all scratching and clawing to get our shots yet, but they did hit the 200 Million target in the first 100 days.
That's amazing. A couple more Hundred million, and we'll all be safe! IMO

Bear


----------



## daspyknows

My son gets his second next week.  Aside from one friend who doesn't want to get it, everyone I know and care about will have their second by May 5th.  Have gone out and done a few things the past week that I haven't done in over a year.  So nice for a return to some normal activities.


----------



## MJB05615

We got our 2nd yesterday.  Me, the Mrs. and the MIL have not had any issues.  Very glad to see the 200 mil number hit so fast.  Praying a return to normalcy is within our reach, finally.  Maybe by the year's end?  Let's hope.


----------



## SlickRockStones

Just got my second Moderna shot today and Bunny gets her second Phizer May 10th. However, our neighbors entire family is now infected for the second time. They refuse to get vaccinated and have spread it to some friends and to a visiting family member just last week. All tough they are good friends and nice folks, there is now a very certain risk of Covid infection should we continue to socialize with them even after our being vaccinated. Keep your guard up guys and gals because we ain’t out of the woods yet.


----------



## Winterrider

SlickRockStones said:


> there is now a very certain risk of Covid infection should we continue to socialize with them even after our being vaccinated. Keep your guard up guys and gals because we ain’t out of the woods yet.


That is the claim that if even you were vaccinated, can still get it. Not sure of to what degree it would be .  Lot of unanswered questions yet, but the shot is the cards we wanted to be dealt.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Winterrider said:


> That is the claim that if even you were vaccinated, can still get it. Not sure of to what degree it would be .  Lot of unanswered questions yet, but the shot is the cards we wanted to be dealt.


That's the way we feel too.  Get vaccinated and remove a huge portion of the chance of getting Covid.  They say (whoever "they" are) that if you do get it after getting the shots, it's fairly mild.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> Son and Grandson got their first today
> Richie


Thats good news Richie.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

It's been 24 hours since Miss Linda got her first Pfyser shot.  No side effects at all.
Gary


----------



## bigal162

Wife and I have gotten both of our shots.  Moderna,  with no ill effects for either of us. Both of us cancer survivors with other medical problems.


----------



## tropics

bigal162 said:


> Wife and I have gotten both of our shots.  Moderna,  with no ill effects for either of us. Both of us cancer survivors with other medical problems.


Good for you's Stay save and healthy
Richie


----------



## Sweetdaddy

All in our family got the vaccine. We're treating it like childhood vaccines required for school but no side affects whatsover other than a sore shoulder.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sweetdaddy said:


> All in our family got the vaccine. We're treating it like childhood vaccines required for school but no side affects whatsover other than a sore shoulder.



That's Great, Daddy!!!
Congrats!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Apparently the vaccines work!!
Miss Linda was in close contact with an old friend of ours.  The next day at work, our friend tested positive for Covid.  It took a ridiculous 5 days in quarentine for Miss Linda to get tested.  She got her shot of Pfizer just shy of 1 week prior to the close contact, so we were sure hoping............   We got the results back today----NEGATIVE!!!!!!   
Gary


----------



## MJB05615

That's great news Gary!  And further proof that the vaccines work.  Couldn't be happier for Miss Linda.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wow, Gary!!!
I didn't know it would work that early after getting the first shot.
Congrats to Your Miss Linda!!!

Bear


----------



## daspyknows

Great news.  That's why we all should get vaccinated.


----------



## MJB05615

GaryHibbert said:


> Apparently the vaccines work!!
> Miss Linda was in close contact with an old friend of ours.  The next day at work, our friend tested positive for Covid.  It took a ridiculous 5 days in quarentine for Miss Linda to get tested.  She got her shot of Pfizer just shy of 1 week prior to the close contact, so we were sure hoping............   We got the results back today----NEGATIVE!!!!!!
> Gary


This should be on the front page of every publicatioon in the Countries.  Maybe it will sink in.


----------



## GaryHibbert

MJB05615 said:


> This should be on the front page of every publicatioon in the Countries.  Maybe it will sink in.


Agree with that, Mike.
1--vaccines work
2--having to wait 5 days to get tested is stupid.  If we weren't being responsible and quarentining at home it could have been bad.
3--our friend was stupid.  She didn't want to be sick for a day if she took the Astra vaccine so she was waiting for one of the others.        Now she's gonna be sick for more than 1 day.
Gary


----------



## daspyknows

MJB05615 said:


> This should be on the front page of every publicatioon in the Countries.  Maybe it will sink in.



It should be but there is so much misinformation that too many are refusing to get vaccinated.  Those who refuse to get vaccinated and then get sick or worse it is on them.


----------



## thirdeye

GaryHibbert said:


> Apparently the vaccines work!!
> Miss Linda was in close contact with an old friend of ours.  The next day at work, our friend tested positive for Covid.  It took a ridiculous 5 days in quarentine for Miss Linda to get tested.  She got her shot of Pfizer just shy of 1 week prior to the close contact, so we were sure hoping............   We got the results back today----NEGATIVE!!!!!!
> Gary



That's a happy ending for sure. And goes to show it's best to keep up your guard.


----------



## pineywoods

Glad Miss Linda's test came back negative it does show the vaccines work. The bad thing I'm hearing is that while it works against the original covid and some of the other strains that have shown up it doesn't protect against all the other strains. My sister told me they had a patient that was vaccinated get covid and die from it so they are thinking he probably contracted a strain that he wasn't protected against but of course they have to wait for test results
The Governor of FL signed an order invalidating all covid emergency orders in the state beginning July1st. 
He also suspended by executive order all emergency covid orders in effect now for the entire state starting immediately.
Florida has had a lot of people get the vaccines but if what I've heard about the other strains is true I personally feel it's a little early for rescinding all emergency orders but time will tell. 
I know GA has rescinded a lot of their emergency orders as well but don't know which ones. We are so close to GA that we go there to shop quite often and I have noticed quite a few people not wearing masks anymore but it seems pretty much all the stores we go to there have the employees still wearing them.
I like everybody else am tired of wearing a mask but will probably continue with it while in stores and such.  A few years ago I suffered a flail chest and still have a herniated lung so when I wear a mask I also have to wear oxygen which makes it even more of a pain in the *ss.
I like everybody else am more than ready for all this crap to be over with and life to get back to more normal.


----------



## ChetRipley

pineywoods said:


> Glad Miss Linda's test came back negative it does show the vaccines work. The bad thing I'm hearing is that while it works against the original covid and some of the other strains that have shown up it doesn't protect against all the other strains. My sister told me they had a patient that was vaccinated get covid and die from it so they are thinking he probably contracted a strain that he wasn't protected against but of course they have to wait for test results



It's important to remember that getting the vaccine isn't a guarantee of immunity for any given person. You could be fully vaccinated and still get covid from the original strain. No vaccine is 100%. I think it's too early yet with too little data to know for sure the effectiveness of the current vaccines against the new strains. Undoubtedly boosters will be coming soon. The masks do suck, but I'll keep wearing mine until we get to a better place in this pandemic. I don't need some self-serving jackass politician to tell me whether I should wear a mask or not. I'll listen to the people who've devoted their lives to researching this stuff and do the right thing. Got dose dos of the Moderna on Thursday and had minor aches and some serious tiredness but was fine the next day.


----------



## pineywoods

ChetRipley said:


> It's important to remember that getting the vaccine isn't a guarantee of immunity for any given person. You could be fully vaccinated and still get covid from the original strain. No vaccine is 100%. I think it's too early yet with too little data to know for sure the effectiveness of the current vaccines against the new strains. Undoubtedly boosters will be coming soon. The masks do suck, but I'll keep wearing mine until we get to a better place in this pandemic. I don't need some self-serving jackass politician to tell me whether I should wear a mask or not. I'll listen to the people who've devoted their lives to researching this stuff and do the right thing. Got dose dos of the Moderna on Thursday and had minor aches and some serious tiredness but was fine the next day.



I agree and why I said I'll keep wearing mine while in stores and such.  We have gone out to eat a few times lately and that was nice somewhat more like normal.  Congrats on getting vaccinated I got the Moderna as well but was lucky and had no side affects from either injection.


----------



## Bearcarver

I agree with everything Chet & Piney just said.
My Brother Jim died of Covid on Dec 29th. He would have gotten his shots, but they weren't available to him yet.
Me & Mrs Bear got Moderna, and they say they protect 95%, so there's still a slight chance, even without the other new strains. Since I have 9 Comorbidities, we are extra careful. We still haven't gone out to eat, or gotten any Take-out. The only thing I've done so far since being holed up for 14 months was put on a mask, and go to a Doctor, and I left home to get my Vaccinations.  Bear Jr still picks up our groceries, but Mrs Bear went to Perkasie & visited her Sister, and she picks up the Tower Corp Mail every other day, down in Macungie.
She still did about 20 of her Income Tax clients Taxes, but she had them drop their papers in a box in our garage, and then pick them up when she was done with them. Most of them are older people, and she puts little stickers on them for where they have to sign, and she preps their envelopes for them.
Nobody has been in our house, other than Me, Mrs Bear, Bear Jr, and his wife, and the latter 2 always wear their masks in our house.
I have to wear a cloth home-made mask, because with My COPD & Emphysema, I don't have the lung power to breath through the ones recommended. I found that out when I wore a good one to get my first shot. I began panting & I was getting light-headed, until I put the cloth mask on.
I'm just glad to see so many SMF members are getting their Vaccinations.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye

ChetRipley said:


> It's important to remember that getting the vaccine isn't a guarantee of immunity for any given person. You could be fully vaccinated and still get covid from the original strain. No vaccine is 100%. I think it's too early yet with too little data to know for sure the effectiveness of the current vaccines against the new strains. Undoubtedly boosters will be coming soon. The masks do suck, but I'll keep wearing mine until we get to a better place in this pandemic. I don't need some self-serving jackass politician to tell me whether I should wear a mask or not. I'll listen to the people who've devoted their lives to researching this stuff and do the right thing. Got dose dos of the Moderna on Thursday and had minor aches and some serious tiredness but was fine the next day.


And in addition.....  fully vaxed people can still be a carrier, so I have no issues with wearing a mask in public. Our mask mandate (other than in schools) was dropped 45 days ago but most stores and all medical related facilities require them, so it's also a courtesy to the employees and other shoppers that mask up. 

All that said, the majority of younger individuals ignore the store requests, we have one of the highest rates in the nation of people opting out of any vaccination, and now for some reason there is a problem with getting people to return for shot #2.  With a few weeks left before school is out, parents are protesting to have the school mask mandate dropped.  Out biggest clinic in the county is at the mall and there are no appointments needed and you can choose your brand if it's your first shot, or you can get your second shot even if you got #1 at a different location.  The 60+ age group are the ones with the highest vaccination percentages.  The good thing (for now) is that our county reports 10 or 15 cases per week.  All eyes are on those numbers as we won't get into Summer until after Memorial Day.  There is still snow above 6500'.


----------



## GaryHibbert

pineywoods said:


> Glad Miss Linda's test came back negative it does show the vaccines work. The bad thing I'm hearing is that while it works against the original covid and some of the other strains that have shown up it doesn't protect against all the other strains. My sister told me they had a patient that was vaccinated get covid and die from it so they are thinking he probably contracted a strain that he wasn't protected against but of course they have to wait for test results
> The Governor of FL signed an order invalidating all covid emergency orders in the state beginning July1st.
> He also suspended by executive order all emergency covid orders in effect now for the entire state starting immediately.
> Florida has had a lot of people get the vaccines but if what I've heard about the other strains is true I personally feel it's a little early for rescinding all emergency orders but time will tell.
> I know GA has rescinded a lot of their emergency orders as well but don't know which ones. We are so close to GA that we go there to shop quite often and I have noticed quite a few people not wearing masks anymore but it seems pretty much all the stores we go to there have the employees still wearing them.
> I like everybody else am tired of wearing a mask but will probably continue with it while in stores and such.  A few years ago I suffered a flail chest and still have a herniated lung so when I wear a mask I also have to wear oxygen which makes it even more of a pain in the *ss.
> I like everybody else am more than ready for all this crap to be over with and life to get back to more normal.





ChetRipley said:


> It's important to remember that getting the vaccine isn't a guarantee of immunity for any given person. You could be fully vaccinated and still get covid from the original strain. No vaccine is 100%. I think it's too early yet with too little data to know for sure the effectiveness of the current vaccines against the new strains. Undoubtedly boosters will be coming soon. The masks do suck, but I'll keep wearing mine until we get to a better place in this pandemic. I don't need some self-serving jackass politician to tell me whether I should wear a mask or not. I'll listen to the people who've devoted their lives to researching this stuff and do the right thing. Got dose dos of the Moderna on Thursday and had minor aches and some serious tiredness but was fine the next day.





Bearcarver said:


> I agree with everything Chet & Piney just said.
> My Brother Jim died of Covid on Dec 29th. He would have gotten his shots, but they weren't available to him yet.
> Me & Mrs Bear got Moderna, and they say they protect 95%, so there's still a slight chance, even without the other new strains. Since I have 9 Comorbidities, we are extra careful. We still haven't gone out to eat, or gotten any Take-out. The only thing I've done so far since being holed up for 14 months was put on a mask, and go to a Doctor, and I left home to get my Vaccinations.  Bear Jr still picks up our groceries, but Mrs Bear went to Perkasie & visited her Sister, and she picks up the Tower Corp Mail every other day, down in Macungie.
> She still did about 20 of her Income Tax clients Taxes, but she had them drop their papers in a box in our garage, and then pick them up when she was done with them. Most of them are older people, and she puts little stickers on them for where they have to sign, and she preps their envelopes for them.
> Nobody has been in our house, other than Me, Mrs Bear, Bear Jr, and his wife, and the latter 2 always wear their masks in our house.
> I have to wear a cloth home-made mask, because with My COPD & Emphysema, I don't have the lung power to breath through the ones recommended. I found that out when I wore a good one to get my first shot. I began panting & I was getting light-headed, until I put the cloth mask on.
> I'm just glad to see so many SMF members are getting their Vaccinations.
> 
> Bear



That's the kind of thinking we need more of if we're ever going to end this plague.  We don't go out much these days, mainly just to the grocery store, and we always wear our masks.  
Our infection rate, in Alberta, is now higher per 100,000 than any other province or state.  People just refuse to listen to the experts in the infectious disease field.  Got a feeling we're heading to another lockdown.  A lockdown caused by idiots too self centered to comply with restrictions.
I was lucky and pretty much missed the last one by staying in my RV in the logging camp.  Not looking forward to this one.  But if that's what has to be done, so be it.    
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

thirdeye said:


> And in addition.....  fully vaxed people can still be a carrier, so I have no issues with wearing a mask in public. Our mask mandate (other than in schools) was dropped 45 days ago but most stores and all medical related facilities require them, so it's also a courtesy to the employees and other shoppers that mask up.
> 
> All that said, the majority of younger individuals ignore the store requests, we have one of the highest rates in the nation of people opting out of any vaccination, and now for some reason there is a problem with getting people to return for shot #2.  With a few weeks left before school is out, parents are protesting to have the school mask mandate dropped.  Out biggest clinic in the county is at the mall and there are no appointments needed and you can choose your brand if it's your first shot, or you can get your second shot even if you got #1 at a different location.  The 60+ age group are the ones with the highest vaccination percentages.  The good thing (for now) is that our county reports 10 or 15 cases per week.  All eyes are on those numbers as we won't get into Summer until after Memorial Day.  There is still snow above 6500'.



Absolutely right.  Our daily infection rate is over 1700 and climbing.  Most of the new infections are in the uder 35 crowd.  
Thankfully, my step-daughter (31) was smart enough to get vaccinated and spends most of her time at home with her 3 year old son.
Gary


----------



## thirdeye

Just released today.  Thoughts?


----------



## Inscrutable

thirdeye said:


> Just released today.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 496245


Hmmm ... don’t think I’d be comfortable with the complete green light on everything ... even the vaccines aren’t 100%, and a lot of the population remains unvaccinated. We are a long way from ‘herd immunity’ if we don’t get more of the recalcitrants vaccinated before the virus mutates sufficiently to survive.
But we were just talking about at least inviting people over again and doing things. Relatively uncrowded outdoor events are pretty attractive, And still holding out hope for our cruise this fall.


----------



## Inscrutable

And I think the relatively quick about-face from CDC and Fauci on the mask thing is just an acquiesce or acceptance of the economic realities and relative risk. Even staunch supporters are really really tired of these damn things. Not a huge deal and will continue in some settings, but one of those pet peeve burrs in the saddle.


----------



## tropics

I and my wife will were our mask as long as we feel comfortable


----------



## MJB05615

Same, we are both double vaxxed 3 weeks out, no side effects at all.  Still gonna wear masks as much as possible, but prob less outdoor in public.  Definitely still going to wear them 100% indoor in public like stores, etc.  Still no plans to go to restaurants or movies, etc.  Really not missing that stuff so much.


----------



## thirdeye

Inscrutable said:


> Hmmm ... don’t think I’d be comfortable with the complete green light on everything ... even the vaccines aren’t 100%, and a lot of the population remains unvaccinated. We are a long way from ‘herd immunity’ if we don’t get more of the recalcitrants vaccinated before the virus mutates sufficiently to survive.
> But we were just talking about at least inviting people over again and doing things. Relatively uncrowded outdoor events are pretty attractive, And still holding out hope for our cruise this fall.


These statistics and results are considering 'transmission probabilities' not infection or worse outcomes. 



Inscrutable said:


> And I think the relatively quick about-face from CDC and Fauci on the mask thing is just an acquiesce or acceptance of the economic realities and relative risk. Even staunch supporters are really really tired of these damn things. Not a huge deal and will continue in some settings, but one of those pet peeve burrs in the saddle.



I think the CDC was always conservative in their recommendations, but COVID caught us flatfooted. I'm fine with their protocol.  Fauci's entire career has been devoted to protecting Americans, I trust he's using the same judgement this time around.



tropics said:


> I and my wife will were our mask as long as we feel comfortable





MJB05615 said:


> Same here, we are both fully vaxxed 3 weeks out, no side effects at all.  Still gonna wear masks as much as possible, but prob less outdoor in public.  *Definitely still going to wear them 100% indoor in public like stores, etc.  Still no plans to go to restaurants or movies, etc. * Really not missing that stuff so much.



We're 45 days out after shot #2, and of the same opinion.


----------



## tropics

thirdeye said:


> These statistics and results are considering 'transmission probabilities' not infection or worse outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the CDC was always conservative in their recommendations, but COVID caught us flatfooted. I'm fine with their protocol.  Fauci's entire career has been devoted to protecting Americans, I trust he's using the same judgement this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're 45 days out after shot #2, and of the same opinion.




 thirdeye
  we all know you are a believer of wearing a mask (LOL)
It is good to see it easing up but I think it could have stayed in effect a little longer. JMHO
Richie


----------



## forktender

MJB05615 said:


> This should be on the front page of every publicatioon in the Countries.  Maybe it will sink in.


As should this.


			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/05/yankees-somehow-have-seven-covid-cases-in-vaccinated-staff.html
		


Still not getting the vaccination.
Why when 97% of the people that supposedly contract the virus live without any long term side effects
whatsoever. It just doesn't add up to me why congress is pushing so hard for a vaccine that doesn't seem to work.
If the vaccine worked as touted wouldn't congress be better off showing  the people the confidence that they have in it? Something isn't right here.

Anyone that puts their trust in anything the CDC says about this crap needs to have their head examined.
The CDC has been as wishy-washy on this topic as our government officials have been. The facts are out there but if you choose to believe what these people are feeding you go for it. 
Not me it ain't happening.


----------



## forktender

thirdeye said:


> Just released today.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 496245


And that right there is exactly why I don't believe a word that the CDC say, how can things change so drastically overnight.... It's all a bunch of B.S. Sure people got sick and died but it was being so blown out of proportion to fit their agenda that people should hang for it. There are experts that have NOTHING to gain over this that say if fact that covid only killed 20% of what is being reported in the US and combined with the number of deaths due to other heath issues and season illnesses that covid was about as deadly as the season flu.


----------



## yankee2bbq

Just had my two shots:
Jim Beam and Jack Daniels.

Feel pretty good.


----------



## Steve H

My second shot (Moderna). Put me out of action for a day. I was up all night feeling achy and had a head ache. I could have gone to work if it wasn't for the lack of sleep. Wasn't awful.


----------



## Bearcarver

I hope we aren't back in the Hoax time again.
While India  searches High & Low for enough wood to keep the fires going to Burn their Covid Dead on piles in parking lots around the cities.

The close relatives of the Covid Dead know they died from Covid. Anything else is Fake News.

Bear


----------



## mcokevin

Tough to tell what the CDC is thinking.  They just dropped the outdoor mask recommendation recently, which in my opinion they should have done about 9-12 months ago when it became crystal clear transmission outside wasn't a thing.  Then conversely I think dropping the indoor recommendation yesterday might be too soon, though I am fully vaxxed and had COVID last year, so I am quite ready to be done with my mask.

Perhaps the intent is to offer a view of return to normalcy as incentive for some vaccine hesitant folks to take the plunge.

In any case, in the US we are now at a point where anyone who wants a vaccine can walk into a clinic and get one.  At my neighborhood grocery store the pharmacy is taking walk-ins, you don't even need an appointment any longer.  That is my threshold for a return to normalcy.  It really isn't my business if people choose to vaccinate or not, but once anyone can get one we need to end public health accommodations for those who choose not to vaccinate; that decision is now at their risk.


----------



## thirdeye

Unless I'm not reading something correctly, yesterday's announcement is intended for fully vaxed people, and is based on the latest studies  that not only show they have a higher resistance to the virus than previously expected.... but also have a lower chance than expected of being a carrier and spreading the virus. Basically this is the reward for the people that did follow the recommendations. Nothing has really changed for non-vaccinated people.  And in fact it looks like the situation has the potential to get worse for them.

Where I see an issue  is that non-vaccinated people might opt to not get vaccinated, and will probably stop masking and basically blend in with fully vaccinated people.   But without those protections, this may lead to more infections in that particular peer group.  I'm also wondering if businesses will change their masking policies because there is at least 50% of the population that has not been vaccinated.


----------



## Steve H

thirdeye said:


> Where I see an issue is that non-vaccinated people might opt to not get vaccinated, and will probably stop masking and basically blend in with fully vaccinated people. But without those protections, this may lead to more infections in that particular peer group. I'm also wondering if businesses will change their masking policies because there is at least 50% of the population that has not been vaccinated.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tropics

thirdeye said:


> Unless I'm not reading something correctly, yesterday's announcement is intended for fully vaxed people, and is based on the latest studies  that not only show they have a higher resistance to the virus than previously expected.... but also have a lower chance than expected of being a carrier and spreading the virus. Basically this is the reward for the people that did follow the recommendations. Nothing has really changed for non-vaccinated people.  And in fact it looks like the situation has the potential to get worse for them.
> 
> Where I see an issue  is that non-vaccinated people might opt to not get vaccinated, and will probably stop masking and basically blend in with fully vaccinated people.   But without those protections, this may lead to more infections in that particular peer group.  I'm also wondering if businesses will change their masking policies because there is at least 50% of the population that has not been vaccinated.


I agree they will just blend in, I hope the stores stay with the mask requirement 
Richie
Oh My Son and Grandson got their second shot yesterday, so we are all good now.


----------



## daspyknows

forktender said:


> And that right there is exactly why I don't believe a word that the CDC say, how can things change so drastically overnight.... It's all a bunch of B.S. Sure people got sick and died but it was being so blown out of proportion to fit their agenda that people should hang for it. There are experts that have NOTHING to gain over this that say if fact that covid only killed 20% of what is being reported in the US and combined with the number of deaths due to other heath issues and season illnesses that covid was about as deadly as the season flu.



This is wrong.  Completely off base.  I had Covid and luckily recovered.  Comparing it to the flu is like comparing a McDonalds hamburger to a perfectly cooked brisket.  Yeah they both come from a cow but that's where it ends.


----------



## daspyknows

My feeling on this is I am fully vaxxed and will still take the proper precautions with masking and distancing.  Fortunately I live where most people are vaccinated.  For those who refuse the vaccine and think its no big deal, go for it.  Every species has their Darwin award candidates and anyone who refuses to get vaccinated and discourages others deserves what ever happens.  I had Covid early on and am lucky to be here.  Many others have had it and aren't.  They have left loved ones behind who are in pain from their loss.  Many others who survived have long term health problems that have affected their quality of life.  If someone feels that's its all a hoax they are lacking the personal experience of Covid and probably need some to understand it better.   

The "breakthrough" cases i.e.  N.Y. Yankees, one player on the Golden State Warriors and Bill Maher all took the J & J one shot vaccine which has a lower effectiveness.  They still did not spread it as effectively and suffer serious illness as if they were unvaccinated. For those immunocompromised and children I really have concerns because of the hesitance of those who can and should be vaccinated.  If and when there is a booster shot, you will find me on the front of the line.  Having had Covid once I do not want a second bought of it.


----------



## bill1

Viruses mutate faster than most biological "life".  It's worth noting that, even if you consider it an acceptable risk _for you_,  if we don't eradicate this or get it under control soon, it could mutate into something far, far worse.  The virus we're now battling has features that allow it to replicate very efficiently in humans, with the capability of throwing our immune systems totally out of whack to the point of death.  Additionally, it has a long enough incubation period that ONE person can infect 100's of others before they even realize they're sick.  These two features together are why folks who know a bit about bio warfare are concerned.  

So whether one considers Covid a national disaster or a Strangelove hair-mussing, the fact is that the potential is there for something much worse.  You can drive without a seat belt or toss your kids in the back of a pickup truck and the risks are apparent.  Not so with a mutating virus.  

I hope we're rounding the corner on this...it appears we are.  We've dodged a bullet, but Mother Nature has given us a warning, and we ignore Her at our peril.  Let's say a prayer of thanks but then commit to being smarter going forward.  Scientists & engineers, not politicians & entertainers, are who we need to pay attention to.


----------



## chopsaw

I went to Lowe's and the grocery store today . Went early . At Lowe's I was the only customer  with a mask on . At the grocery store , not many people shopping , but they all had masks on . My Son worked today and said when it picked up , no one was wearing a mask . All the workers still have to . 
If it only affected the ones that don't want the shot , that's great . Wipe , I mean knock  yourselves out . 
Going to get way more interesting . 
Companies are going to require the shot for employment . It's coming . Health care cost for someone that won't get the shot compared to someone fully vaxed ? 
Who you going to hire , or who do you want to work with  ? 
I made a copy of the front and back of my card . Folded it over on itself and had my Daughter laminate it . I keep it in the truck and am proud to show it if needed .


----------



## forktender

daspyknows said:


> This is wrong.  Completely off base.  I had Covid and luckily recovered.  Comparing it to the flu is like comparing a McDonalds hamburger to a perfectly cooked brisket.  Yeah they both come from a cow but that's where it ends.


My wife, mother, father, and at least 10 other people I know also had it. I had it worse than anyone that I know. And still have some lung issues but nothing life threatening.

I know covid is real, but in most cases it is nothing to worry about as long as you are a healthy person.

This has been more about control than anything else since day one.


----------



## daspyknows

forktender said:


> My wife, mother, father, and at least 10 other people I know also had it. I had it worse than anyone that I know. And still have some lung issues but nothing life threatening.
> 
> I know covid is real, but in most cases it is nothing to worry about as long as you are a healthy person.
> 
> This has been more about control than anything else since day one.



You were lucky in that case.  I disagree that it was more about control though.  Lots of formerly healthy people are now dead or no longer healthy.


----------



## tropics

Post is getting out of hand again
Please if you do not want the shot stop trying to keep others from winning a war that is against all of us!!
I do not want to infringe on your rights But think about everyone not yourself
Thank You Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

The only thing I've heard that associates Covid-19 with the FLU, is that they said most years over 200,000 Americans come down with the FLU, but this past year it was only about 3,000, due to the Masking, Social Distancing, and washing hands to avoid Covid. Too bad it didn't work quite as good with Covid.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Totally agree.


----------



## Norwester55

Oregon in step with the CDC dropped the mask requirement for fully vaxxed people yesterday. Now the discussion is, "How do we know who's fully vaxxed?"
The head of the Oregon health dept said that vaxxed people can voluntarily share their vax status upon entering a store, and it wouldn't be a HIPAA violation
because they're doing it voluntarily. That said it'd just be a headache for the store checking vax cards as people come in and there's nothing stopping those without
them from removing their masks once they're inside. Plus I think there'd be a fuss from employees that feel like they'd be less protected. I don't see much changing ex-
cept  maybe with the possibility of  some restaurants and small business's that don't have as much traffic as Walmart, Safeway etc.

eta  And 15 minutes after I post that I read that Walmart dropped their mask requirement....


----------



## thirdeye

Bearcarver said:


> The only thing I've heard that associates Covid-19 with the FLU, is that they said most years over 200,000 Americans come down with the FLU, but this past year it was only about 3,000, due to the Masking, Social Distancing, and washing hands to avoid Covid. Too bad it didn't work quite as good with Covid.
> 
> Bear


Yes, I can attest to this.  I have not even had a sore throat or the sniffles in 15 months.....  or other cold and flu symptoms.


----------



## MJB05615

thirdeye said:


> Yes, I can attest to this.  I have not even had a sore throat or the sniffles in 15 months.....  or other cold and flu symptoms.


I may have said a few months ago, but I usually get real bad colds with congestion 2-3 times every year like clockwork.  I've only had this 1 time in the last 18 months.  I got a Flu shot in November 2019, first one in 20 years.  Then Covid hits in March, etc.  The 1 time being sick was this March, early in the month.  I thought for sure I had Covid, but I got 2 tests, and both negative.  Doctor treated me for a cold, better in 4 days.


----------



## bill1

thirdeye said:


> ...I have not even had a sore throat or the sniffles in 15 months.....  or other cold and flu symptoms.


Humans are supposed to be intelligent and adaptable.  So let's learn from our little skirmish with this virus.  A little social distancing isn't a bad idea.  When in crowded subways, a mask may not be a bad idea.  A little more intelligence in how we ventilate public buildings, and the filtration we use in doing it, isn't a bad idea--conserving energy is important, but it's not the only important thing...so is public health.  And the new technologies that went into developing the vaccines...well they include a lot of new and good ideas.  We'd be wise to ALL expect regular vaccination with state-of-the-art products to be as important to good health as nutrition and exercise.  

Let's make our grandkids and their grandkids proud of us.


----------



## GaryHibbert

When I was a kid growing up, I was vaccinated against everything they had a vaccine for.  I've never come down with any of those killer diseases.  Because of good luck or the vaccine??  I'll never know.  But the way I see it, what's one more vaccination??  If it works or if my luck simply holds, the fact that I'm still healthy is what counts.  I mean really,  it's just a couple of shots--no big deal.  And if, by getting vaccinated, I can help stop the spread from killing just one kid, I'll happily get a couple of shots. * And you have no idea just how much this child HATES NEEDLES!!!!
Gary*


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> When I was a kid growing up, I was vaccinated against everything they had a vaccine for.  I've never come down with any of those killer diseases.  Because of good luck or the vaccine??  I'll never know.  But the way I see it, what's one more vaccination??  If it works or if my luck simply holds, the fact that I'm still healthy is what counts.  I mean really,  it's just a couple of shots--no big deal.  And if, by getting vaccinated, I can help stop the spread from killing just one kid, I'll happily get a couple of shots. * And you have no idea just how much this child HATES NEEDLES!!!!
> Gary*




I kinda got used to shots in the Army:
First it was the big guns they used on us in Basic Training. Then every time we moved from one base to another somebody was sticking your arm with something.
The best one was when I cleared out of Vietnam. I had to report to the Medical unit, and they said I needed 5 shots before I could leave. So this SP5 (My same Rank) came up behind me & smacked my arm----I didn't even feel the needle. Then he said "That's it, you're done".  I said "No, they said I need 5 shots". He said "I just gave you 5", and he stood there with 5 needles between various fingers, and he had pressed all the plungers with the base of his thumb at the same time!!!

Bear


----------



## normanaj

Bearcarver said:


> I kinda got used to shots in the Army:
> First it was the big guns they used on us in Basic Training. Then every time we moved from one base to another somebody was sticking your arm with something.



You ain't kidding!Basic was an assembly line of shots.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bearcarver said:


> The best one was when I cleared out of Vietnam. I had to report to the Medical unit, and they said I needed 5 shots before I could leave. So this SP5 (My same Rank) came up behind me & smacked my arm----I didn't even feel the needle. Then he said "That's it, you're done".  I said "No, they said I need 5 shots". He said "I just gave you 5", and he stood there with 5 needles between various fingers, and he had pressed all the plungers with the base of his thumb at the same time!!!
> 
> Bear


Wow!!  That's amazing.  That takes real skill.
Gary


----------



## SKade

Wife and I have been good for about a month now. I’m glad we were able to get it. I’m immune compromised and have other risk factors. Ready to start sharing my smoked foods with friends.


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> I kinda got used to shots in the Army:


Your left army or your right army ?


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Your left army or your right army ?




LOL---My Left Army!!
My Tattoo (on my right arm) was pretty fresh at that time, and I didn't want any holes in it!!

Bear


----------



## airfoxsix

I wasn't going to get it but figured with the millions of people out there who'd already gone before me, if there were issues with it, we'da known by now so that the heck


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well I finally got my second shot of Moderna--no side effects except my arm is a bit sorer than it was with the first.  Miss Linda and my step-daughter can book their second shot of Pfyser in 8 days.  That leaves only my 3 year old grandson and they're already testing on kids that young.  So as soon as it's available he'll get his shot too  That covers the whole family.
Gary


----------



## idahopz

Both my wife and I actually got the covid late last year, however, we did not get it too bad. We thought we had a bad cold, but the symptoms were different enough so that she had us both tested. We must have been infected close or at the same time because our symptoms were on the same timeline. We are now both done with both vaccinations, and hope that the reports are true about how long it lasts, and that it works for all the current variants.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

I was able to finally get my first shot last Tuesday (Moderna), 2nd shot the 29th June.

My wife got her shots as soon as they were available to her as she was in a high risk category.

I have had a compromised immune system due to an aggressive cancer treatment I went through for 7-8 weeks earlier in the year, so I had to wait until the doctor said it was OK.

And I too have had all the typical vaccines as a youth and also the multitude of usual shots in the navy....

John


----------



## GaryHibbert

idahopz said:


> Both my wife and I actually got the covid late last year, however, we did not get it too bad. We thought we had a bad cold, but the symptoms were different enough so that she had us both tested. We must have been infected close or at the same time because our symptoms were on the same timeline. We are now both done with both vaccinations, and hope that the reports are true about how long it lasts, and that it works for all the current variants.



The latest testing shows that 2 shots of Moderna or Pfyzer give just above 80% protection against varients--including the one from India.  That was nice to hear.
Gary


----------



## daspyknows

My mechanic got Covid 3 days after his second shot and was down for two weeks.  His doctor told him he probably would have been on a vent or died if he hadn't had the first vaccine with his underlying health issues.  He is doing much better now.


----------



## chopsaw

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I was able to finally get my first shot last Tuesday


John that's good bud . 
Hang in there .


----------



## PPG1

GaryHibbert said:


> Well I finally got my second shot of Moderna--no side effects except my arm is a bit sorer than it was with the first.  Miss Linda and my step-daughter can book their second shot of Pfyser in 8 days.  That leaves only my 3 year old grandson and they're already testing on kids that young.  So as soon as it's available he'll get his shot too  That covers the whole family.
> Gary


Please, Please watch this report from former VP of Pfizer. before thinking of children.
https://generaldispatch.whatfinger....s-more-likely-to-die-from-vaccine-than-virus/


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert
 ---


 idahopz
 ---


 Smokin' in AZ
 ---

Congrats to all you who got your Covid Vacs!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

PPG1 said:


> Please, Please watch this report from former VP of Pfizer. before thinking of children.
> https://generaldispatch.whatfinger....s-more-likely-to-die-from-vaccine-than-virus/



It's Phony stories like that, from Yeadon that make it hard to get people to do the right thing, in getting Vaccinated for Covid-19.
Here is the "Fact-Check" from "Snopes":








						Did Michael Yeadon Say COVID-19 Vaccine Will Kill Recipients Within 2 Years?
					

The former pharmaceutical employee has spouted widely discredited conspiracy theories.




					www.snopes.com
				




Bear


----------



## mike243

Wife and I both had the virus in august, she has had 2.? shots of Pfizer and I had 2 shots of   Moderna  , ran a fever after 24 hours with the first shot and no affects with the 2nd, wife really didn't have any problems other than a sore arm


----------



## daspyknows

Bearcarver said:


> It's Phony stories like that, from Yeadon that make it hard to get people to do the right thing, in getting Vaccinated for Covid-19.
> Here is the "Fact-Check" from "Snopes":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Michael Yeadon Say COVID-19 Vaccine Will Kill Recipients Within 2 Years?
> 
> 
> The former pharmaceutical employee has spouted widely discredited conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear



And anti-vaxxers from the flat earth society who spread the misinformation.


----------



## PPG1

daspyknows said:


> And anti-vaxxers from the flat earth society who spread the misinformation.


OOk


----------



## GaryHibbert

PPG1 said:


> Please, Please watch this report from former VP of Pfizer. before thinking of children.
> https://generaldispatch.whatfinger....s-more-likely-to-die-from-vaccine-than-virus/



Hey PPG1, I've never heard of this guy, so I can't comment on him.  However, when he says children can't get covid, he's wrong.  A 3 year old toddler in BC caught Covid.  Can't say for sure, but it seems to me she died.
As for the blood clots in children caused by Pfyzer, They've been vacciating hundreds of kids 12-15 here in Canada, with no blood clots.  The only blood clots have been from the AstraZeneca vaccine and they're not using that for kids.
There are warning signs of a blood clot, so after my grandson (who is staying with us) gets vaccinated, you gotta know Miss Linda, the boys Mom, and I will be keeping an eagle eye on him.  
But thanks for sharing all the same.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq

I just did the right thing once again…took my daily shot of Jack. Tomorrow it might be Jim.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

My wife and I have been fully vaccinated since the first week of April.  Other than sore arms and malaise for a couple days after each shot, we experienced no issues.
We waited until our local pharmacy had the Pfizer vaccine instead of driving an hour away.


----------



## thirdeye

We can't pay people to take the shot. I think Wyoming might have the highest rate of non-vaxers in the nation. There are no restrictions over 16 years old, you can go to several locations and pick your brand with NO appointment and maybe a 10 minute wait in line with the 15 minute wait afterwards.  My county has stopped weekly deliveries of vaccine, opting for every other week.  On the good side our 10 day averages of cases is pretty low maybe 20 or 25.


----------



## flatbroke

yankee2bbq said:


> I just did the right thing once again…took my daily shot of Jack. Tomorrow it might be Jim.


 smart man !


----------



## daspyknows

I am sure glad I live in an area where vaccinations are high.  I fear there is going to be one more large spike in the next 6 to 12 weeks in areas with low vaccination rates.  Anyone who catches it will only have themselves to blame although I am sure they will blame others.  The new variant from India is reportedly 60% more transmissible and is becoming the dominant strain in Europe.  Only a matter of time here.


----------



## 912smoker

Wife and I got our 2nd dose 3 wks ago . This was 50 days after we had the Rona . I was sore in my arm/shoulder and she ran a low grade fever for 24 hrs but all is well. My worst fear was passing the virus to others who may be compromised and not be able to fight it off.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I spoke too soon about no side effect from my 2nd shot of Moderna.  Got my shot at 4PM Tuesday and only had a sore arm.  In the middle of the night, diarrhea  struck rather viciously--I successfully set a new record for the 50 foot toilet sprint.      But I woke up Wed morning feeling like my arm was on the receiving end of a Louisville Slugger swung by King Kong, and was swollen and hot. Nothing else 'til supper time.  Sat down at the table, took one bite and was hit with nausea.  That ended supper for me.  I decided to go to bed early and while making coffee for the morning I was suddenly hit with a massive headache.  So I took a handful of pain killers and went to bed at 9PM.  Immediately got the chills and had a real problem getting warm.  Nine hours later (3 more hours than I *ever* sleep) I woke up.  Everything was back to normal.
Now if that's what you get from just a little bit of virus in a vaccination, I'm real glad I'm fully vaccinated.  I can't imagine just how badly those who actually get Covid must suffer (for a lot longer).


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> I spoke too soon about no side effect from my 2nd shot of Moderna.  Got my shot at 4PM Tuesday and only had a sore arm.  In the middle of the night, diarrhea  struck rather viciously--I successfully set a new record for the 50 foot toilet sprint.      But I woke up Wed morning feeling like my arm was on the receiving end of a Louisville Slugger swung by King Kong, and was swollen and hot. Nothing else 'til supper time.  Sat down at the table, took one bite and was hit with nausea.  That ended supper for me.  I decided to go to bed early and while making coffee for the morning I was suddenly hit with a massive headache.  So I took a handful of pain killers and went to bed at 9PM.  Immediately got the chills and had a real problem getting warm.  Nine hours later (3 more hours than I *ever* sleep) I woke up.  Everything was back to normal.
> Now if that's what you get from just a little bit of virus in a vaccination, I'm real glad I'm fully vaccinated.  I can't imagine just how badly those who actually get Covid must suffer (for a lot longer).




Glad you're back to normal Gary.
It's my understanding that what you had was what you get from your Immune System fighting hard to protect you, but it doesn't last long, like actual Covid.
The ones who actually get Covid have mixed results & symptoms. My Brother Died on December 29, 2020, after about 2 weeks of suffering, however much of his actual Pain was reduced by being under sedation because of the ventilator shoved down his throat.
I can't really say much about it, because nobody was allowed to see him, and I got all my information from my Nurse Sister, relayed through my Nurse Niece from an attending Doctor. I can say it was Brutal, and 2 lonely weeks I would never want to go through!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Sorry to hear this Gary. I'm feeling very lucky that I didn't have any of the side effects on either of my Pfizer shots. My wife did get a slight fever, but that was gone after a nap.

Chris


----------



## daspyknows

Gary, glad you are feeling better.  Sounds like how I felt.  Now that I am vaxxed I feel great except for recovering from oral surgery that has prevented me from smoking meat.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bearcarver said:


> Glad you're back to normal Gary.
> It's my understanding that what you had was what you get from your Immune System fighting hard to protect you, but it doesn't last long, like actual Covid.
> The ones who actually get Covid have mixed results & symptoms. My Brother Died on December 29, 2020, after about 2 weeks of suffering, however much of his actual Pain was reduced by being under sedation because of the ventilator shoved down his throat.
> I can't really say much about it, because nobody was allowed to see him, and I got all my information from my Nurse Sister, relayed through my Nurse Niece from an attending Doctor. I can say it was Brutal, and 2 lonely weeks I would never want to go through!
> Bear





gmc2003 said:


> Sorry to hear this Gary. I'm feeling very lucky that I didn't have any of the side effects on either of my Pfizer shots. My wife did get a slight fever, but that was gone after a nap.
> Chris



Thanks guys.  I'm really not complaining about the side effects.  It just means my body is now smart enough to recognize the virus and fought it.  That makes a bit of suffering well worth it, IMO.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003

ummm, maybe I got injected with a placebo. 

Chris


----------



## thirdeye

GaryHibbert said:


> Nine hours later (3 more hours than I *ever* sleep) I woke up. Everything was back to normal.
> Now if that's what you get from just a little bit of virus in a vaccination, I'm real glad I'm fully vaccinated. I can't imagine just how badly those who actually get Covid must suffer (for a lot longer).


Ahhh, back to normal is a good thing. 

One noteworthy thing is that the COVID vaccines don't contain live virus or put a weakened germ in your body, so you won't ever get sick from COVID from a shot, and since you don't get live virus in your system from a shot, you could not transmit COVID to someone else.  The vaccines have messenger RNA (mRNA) which sort of teaches your cells to make a protein that triggers an immune response.  I think 

 Bearcarver
 is right about your body's immune system reacting for a short while.  Now your body is learning how to make antibodies that will protect you if the real virus enters your body.


----------



## MJB05615

Glad you're back to normal, and I agree, it's a small price to pay to be fully vaccinated.  It's the smartest and most selfless thing we can do.


----------



## zippy12

CDC to meet on rare heart inflammation following COVID vaccines


----------



## dls1

Bearcarver said:


> It's Phony stories like that, from Yeadon that make it hard to get people to do the right thing, in getting Vaccinated for Covid-19.
> Here is the "Fact-Check" from "Snopes":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Michael Yeadon Say COVID-19 Vaccine Will Kill Recipients Within 2 Years?
> 
> 
> The former pharmaceutical employee has spouted widely discredited conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Bear. I'll never cease to be amazed at the number of conspiracy theories that pop up daily that a very large number of apparently feeble-minded, and easily manipulated, people buy into and propagate. Of course, when their main source  of "highly credible and factual" information is a journal such as Whatfinger's General Dispatch with their ace investigative reporter Steve Bannon from his War Room, what else would you expect.

Here's a little more info on Yeadon,

* https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/health-coronavirus-vaccines-skeptic/*


----------



## daspyknows

The stupidity virus seems like it is as dangerous as Covid.  There needs to be a vaccine for the stupidity virus.  It is going to ultimately kill more people.  Watching the whackjobs talking about magnetic crystals would be funny if it wasn't so dangerous for the gullible crowd.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Bearcarver



 GaryHibbert



 MJB05615


Thank you for the likes.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Got my second dose of Moderna about a month ago.  12 hours after the shot, I got moderate flu-like symptoms: fever, chills, sensitive skin.  They lasted for about 36 hours.  My wife didn't have any side effects other than a sore arm.  

I consider myself lucky that all I had to deal with was a day and half of side effects, and even luckier that I haven't lost anyone to the virus.  However, I have several family members and friends dealing with long-COVID issues and it has greatly affected their quality of life.   Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## PPG1

dls1 said:


> Thanks, Bear. I'll never cease to be amazed at the number of conspiracy theories that pop up daily that a very large number of apparently feeble-minded, and easily manipulated, people buy into and propagate. Of course, when their main source  of "highly credible and factual" information is a journal such as Whatfinger's General Dispatch with their ace investigative reporter Steve Bannon from his War Room, what else would you expect.
> 
> Here's a little more info on Yeadon,
> 
> * https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/health-coronavirus-vaccines-skeptic/*


And while we are on the subject lets not forget about the mindless sheep that follow everything that is put out by the government or those who follow such creditable sources such as Fauci who has been right sooo many times and funded the research that has caused the virus.  Erks me when a conversation starts getting into Name Calling.  Feeble Minded...Give me a break, Stupidly Virus...Come on man


----------



## mneeley490

Guess there was a nurse the other day who was testifying to some gov't committee about how the vaccine "magnetizes" people. To demonstrate, she placed a key and a bobby pin against her neck to show the effects. Both fell off, but that didn't change her opinion.


----------



## smokin peachey

It’s great our former president pushed these companies so hard to get these vaccines made as fast is they did otherwise we would probably be in worse shape then Africa. He definitely deserves credit for Americans getting vaccinated as fast as they did.


----------



## flatbroke

smokin peachey said:


> It’s great our former president pushed these companies so hard to get these vaccines made as fast is they did otherwise we would probably be in worse shape then Africa. He definitely deserves credit for Americans getting vaccinated as fast as they did.


 so true, they got shot from 45.


----------



## dls1

mneeley490 said:


> Guess there was a nurse the other day who was testifying to some gov't committee about how the vaccine "magnetizes" people. To demonstrate, she placed a key and a bobby pin against her neck to show the effects. Both fell off, but that didn't change her opinion.



I happened to see that testimony yesterday, and if I didn't know better, I would have sworn I was watching an SNL skit. Brought a lot of humor to an otherwise boring day.

Dr. Sherri Tenpenny, an osteopathic physician in Ohio, was summoned as an "expert witness" to provide support for a bill pending before the Ohio legislature pertaining to anti-vaccination restrictions. In the past, she's made a name for herself proclaiming that vaccinations of any sort are responsible for strokes, blood clots, miscarriages, infertility, autism, etc. With the Covid 19 vaccination she's upped her game quite a bit by stating that, in addition to the aforementioned outcomes, it;s responsible for implanting sub-microscopic chips that act as transmitters to 5G towers to track individuals and control their behavior, as well as turning them into gigantic magnets. Following the Q&A period, she brought forth a nurse to demonstrate, as visual truth, her claims. The nurse stuck a key to her upper chest that fell off immediately. She then tried to stick the key and some bobby pens to her neck with the same outcome. Undeterred, they carried on with their claims.

A link to an article in Forbes.com yesterday along with a brief clip from the hearing is below.

*








						Ohio Doctor Claims Covid-19 Vaccine Magnetizes People, Makes Keys Stick On Forehead
					

Sherri Tenpenny, DO, asserted that after getting the Covid-19 vaccine, people “can put spoons and forks all over them and they can stick.”




					www.forbes.com
				



*


----------



## daspyknows

Pfizer received no money from the US government.  The investment was made by the German government.  There was a nominal order of 100M vaccines upon approval. Kodak received more money for vaccine research.  Yes, Kodak a company that has never made vaccines.  Investments were made in Moderna, J&J and I believe Astra Zeneca but orders to vaccinate the public were not made by 45.  

On a side note bought 500 shares of Moderna at $126 in March and it closed at almost $219 today.  Not too bad.


----------



## smokin peachey

daspyknows said:


> Pfizer received no money from the US government.  The investment was made by the German government.  There was a nominal order of 100M vaccines upon approval. Kodak received more money for vaccine research.  Yes, Kodak a company that has never made vaccines.  Investments were made in Moderna, J&J and I believe Astra Zeneca but orders to vaccinate the public were not made by 45.
> 
> On a side note bought 500 shares of Moderna at $126 in March and it closed at almost $219 today.  Not too bad.


Yes , wasn’t it nice to see a president push companies to do something without pouring US government funds into it.  Seems the first thing that happens is US government dumps money into things but just like you said it didn’t happened that way this time and that’s a good thing. Our government doesn’t need to always dump money into things.


----------



## daspyknows

smokin peachey said:


> Yes , wasn’t it nice to see a president push companies to do something without pouring US government funds into it.  Seems the first thing that happens is US government dumps money into things but just like you said it didn’t happened that way this time and that’s a good thing. Our government doesn’t need to always dump money into things.



Agreed but would not give credit to 45 for the Pfizer vaccine any more than I would give FDR credit for inventing M&M's.


----------



## mneeley490

smokin peachey said:


> It’s great our former president pushed these companies so hard to get these vaccines made as fast is they did otherwise we would probably be in worse shape then Africa. He definitely deserves credit for Americans getting vaccinated as fast as they did.


I agree, he deserves credit.  So why won't so many of his followers take it?


----------



## tropics

Hey guys gals this post was made to help everyone get info on were shots are available and who is going to get them. Please DO Not Make this a political confrontation
TYIA Richie


----------



## pa42phigh

Interesting thread seems like if you’re for the vaccine you can have an opinion but if you’re against it you can’t


----------



## Bearcarver

Kinda like a Forum question asking "what are your favorite Hot Dogs".
Everybody gets along fine discussing Berks, Ball Park, Oscar Mayer, etc, etc.
Then you have the guys making comments like "I hate Hot Dogs", "Hot Dogs Suck",  "Burgers are better", or "I am American---I have the right to Hate Hot Dogs!"
I don't believe this thread was looking for whether anyone believed in Vaccinations or not. It was for the purpose of how we can find a place to get our vaccinations, and a bunch of "Congrats" to the People who managed to get to a place that would give them their shots.
I know this thread came in very handy for me, as I was scratching & clawing, trying to find where I and Mrs Bear could get our Covid Vaccinations. I wasn't the least bit interested in people not believing in Vaccinations. That would be for some other Thread---Not This One.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

80% of the population in VT have received at least one dose of the vaccine. We're number #1. Of course it helps when you have the second smallest population. 

Chris


----------



## daspyknows

California has over 70% of adults vaccinated.  The urban and suburban areas very good.  The rural areas are lacking and this will be a good test to see how well the vaccines work.


----------



## pa42phigh

I would hardly call it scratching and crawling when you had your first shot the same day a 21 page thread was started


----------



## flatbroke

pa42phigh said:


> I would hardly call it scratching and crawling when you had your first shot the same day a 21 page thread was started


That isnt correct, please look at the date again , I believe it was the day before.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Bearcarver said:


> Kinda like a Forum question asking "what are your favorite Hot Dogs".
> Everybody gets along fine discussing Berks, Ball Park, Oscar Mayer, etc, etc.
> Then you have the guys making comments like "I hate Hot Dogs", "Hot Dogs Suck",  "Burgers are better", or "I am American---I have the right to Hate Hot Dogs!"
> I don't believe this thread was looking for whether anyone believed in Vaccinations or not. It was for the purpose of how we can find a place to get our vaccinations, and a bunch of "Congrats" to the People who managed to get to a place that would give them their shots.
> I know this thread came in very handy for me, as I was scratching & clawing, trying to find where I and Mrs Bear could get our Covid Vaccinations. I wasn't the least bit interested in people not believing in Vaccinations. That would be for some other Thread---Not This One.
> 
> Bear



Sure, John, single out and pick on me-----just because I really do HATE hot dogs.    
Gary


----------



## daspyknows

GaryHibbert said:


> Sure, John, single out and pick on me-----just because I really do HATE hot dogs.
> Gary


Gary you must be an anti-dogger.  Not big on dogs either.


----------



## Bearcarver

pa42phigh said:


> I would hardly call it scratching and crawling when you had your first shot the same day a 21 page thread was started




My Brother Died of Covid on Dec 29th, before Vaccinations were available. We were registering & making calls a long time before this thread started, due to the high risks I have from Agent Orange. Once I got my shots, I was trying to help others find places to get theirs, like most people on this Thread did, including "Tropics", who started this Helpful Thread. This Thread has been very friendly & helpful, like most SMF threads are.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke

tropics said:


> How about we let the post get back to what it was intended for.
> To find out how many members got the Vaccine or are getting it.
> Thank you
> Richie


Agree, thanks


----------



## thirdeye

Not to be confused with the Absaroka Mountain Range, I just got back from a barbecue competition in Abasarokee,  Montana... population about 1,000 but it swelled up for a street dance, BeerFest  and BBQ over the weekend.   The county's 10-day average cases is less than 5. 

We're fully vaxed as are the regulars I know that attended.  It was a good 'break out' trip being outdoors (Montana is truly 'Big Sky' country)  and around big rivers like the Yellowstone which are a fly fisherman's paradise.  The surrounding mountains still are snow capped.... but we drove into 100° temps getting back home and saw one forest fire and a roadside fire caused by a flat tire on a trailer.


----------



## smokin peachey

thirdeye said:


> Not to be confused with the Absaroka Mountain Range, I just got back from a barbecue competition in Abasarokee,  Montana... population about 1,000 but it swelled up for a street dance, BeerFest  and BBQ over the weekend.   The county's 10-day average cases is less than 5.
> 
> We're fully vaxed as are the regulars I know that attended.  It was a good 'break out' trip being outdoors (Montana is truly 'Big Sky' country)  and around big rivers like the Yellowstone which are a fly fisherman's paradise.  The surrounding mountains still are snow capped.... but we drove into 100° temps getting back home and saw one forest fire and a roadside fire caused by a flat tire on a trailer.


Thanks for sharing this it’s very helpful in helping me make this decision.


----------

